#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-25
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<nand> moorning!
<davmor2> nand: morning dude
<davmor2> Anybody about who can confirm a bug on desktop cd's?
<persia> davmor2: Which bug, and which CD?
<davmor2> Ubuntu 32 bit iso from this morning 20080825.  bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/261073
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 261073 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Wrong theme default used in Install option on Live cd" [Undecided,New]
<persia> davmor2: I've started a download, but cdimages.ubuntu.com can't spare that much bandwidth, so it will be a couploe hours.  Perhaps someone else will get to it first.
<davmor2> persia: thanks anyway :)
<persia> Oh, I will confirm if nobody gets to it: just wanted to provide warning of the time lag involved :)
<persia> (and I'd really like that machine to have more bandwidth: I probably have more at home than the server)
<davmor2> persia: try using chromium rather than cdimage
<davmor2> I got all the iso's updated this morning in under 20 minutes :)
<persia> davmor2: No better for me.  My issue is mostly latency: I'm about a second away from those machines.  There's plenty of bandwidth, but the nature of the TCP ACK window causes me pain.
<davmor2> :(
<persia> Hmm.  Actually, about a second from chromium, and only about 700ms from cdimage.  Anyway, further away than any part of the internet ought be.
<persia> (and I don't understand why, as I'm 10ms from the national hub, which is supposed to be <300ms from anywhere: there's something specifically odd about routing to that datacentre)
<jpds> persia: "mtr cdimage.ubuntu.com" give any useful info?
<persia> It tells me that despite the statement earlier, chromium is cdimage :)
<persia> It also tells me that I need to get a new router, as my own router seems to be adding latency.
<jpds> I wonder why beryllium is cdimage here then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40399/
<persia> Other than that, it I've got huge variance.  Most of the pain seems to be that I'm going Tokyo-Osaka-Seattle-New York-London, rather than Tokyo-Kobe-HeathRow-London, but I remember there being problems with some of the Europe-Asia links this spring and nobody wanting to draw more given events in the region, so perhaps I oughtn't be surprised.
<persia> load balacing through round-robin DNS maybe?
<jpds> Possibly.
<persia> Davmor2: My apologies: I became significantly distracted.  I can't reproduce that bug with teh image from the 22nd at all.
<ara> ping cr3
<cr3> ara: pong
<ara> cr3: hey, have you had the opportunity to read my latest emails?
<cr3> ara: nope, been swamped
<cr3> ara: I need to send one more email and I could have a few minutes
<ara> cr3: ok, no prob
<ara> take your time
<stgraber> cr3: hey, just saw your mail. What about python ? still using 2.4 ?
<perex> hello
<cr3> stgraber: yep, because Zope3 is still working on moving to 2.5
<cr3> stgraber: I'll keep in close contact with the Zope3 folks so that we can move to 2.5 from the trunk when it's ready
<cr3> stgraber: that's one of the many advantages of having our own Zope3 tree from which we can merge with the trunk when we want
<EagleSn> amsn installed from ubuntu packages cannot change skin
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-26
<masterloki_> hi, where can I see more info about the kernel in Intrepid, (want to known if you already have b44 module working)
<broken> Just a quick question, sorry if this has already been answered, but does fglrx currently not work with intrepid?
<ibrahim> Hello , I am using hardy. I would like to update all my softwares already installed , but most of them does not exist in the hardy repos and also backport repos. I have find and add most important application's 3rd party repos. but it really useless to find for all applications. Is there another way to stay up to date for applications?
<davmor2> ibrahim: The repos are only really there for security updates.  It's not designed to keep all the apps up-to date just secure.
<ibrahim> davmor2, thanks for your reply. In that case , are there another repo to keep up to date all other application which not supported by ubuntu? Thanks..
<davmor2> The easiest but least safe way is to upgrade to intrepid.  I repeat least safe way :)
<davmor2> ibrahim: however if it is only certain packages you need updating you can simply try and install either an up-to date .deb file or compile from source
<ibrahim> davmor2 , thanks for your suggest but I don't think it 's a good idea to upgrade to intrepid because there are a lot of bugs of most of the development versions. I was just looking to keep most using applications (pidgin,brasero,firefox,amsnand some graphic tools etc..) NOT all system related packages. Any way , In that case I will go their websites periodically and download latest versions..
<davmor2> ibrahim: getdeb might have some http://www.getdeb.net/
<ibrahim> ok I will try to find my packages on getdeb. thanks for your suggestions. have a nice day..
<davmor2> can somebody confirm bug 261423 please
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/261423
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 261423 in apt-xapian-index "Intrepid: Xapian blanks package list when anything is typed into quick search" [Undecided,New]
<ogasawara> cgregan: ping - qa call
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-27
<cgregan> bdmurray: Do we have a wiki page that pulls bug ages, status, etc. I've seen some things like the SRU tracker, but not quite this.
<stgraber> ogasawara: I have done the merge of part of our devel branch to trunk, I'll start testing it now. I'll try to have the RT ticket filed before end of business hours in London.
<ogasawara> stgraber: awesome, thanks!
<bdmurray> cgregan: There isn't a pre-made wiki page like what I think you are asking for.  However, py-lp-b can output in various different formats like html or moinmoin markup
<cgregan> ﻿bdmurray: Is there some info on usage posted somewhere?
<bdmurray> cgregan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/ - if it is insufficient which wouldn't suprise me let me know
<cgregan> bdmurray: sweet..thanks
<bdmurray> You can also write your own output format style in bugHelper/format/
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-29
<harfamungrel> hi, the ubuntu kernel team has requested that i test the 2.6.27 kernel to see if a bug with my zydas wireless card has been resolved. Where do i find a linux-image-2.6.27-* package that i can install and test in hardy?
<jpds> harfamungrel: I think that kernel is only in intrepid.
<harfamungrel> oh
<harfamungrel> yes they said the alpha 5 will contain it and i can use the live cd when it is released, i just thought i might be able to do it right now
<harfamungrel> ok
<harfamungrel> thanks
<jpds> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-August/000476.html
<jpds> And; https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<harfamungrel> ok i will test with alpha 5 when it arrives. cheers
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-31
<_MMA_> ﻿Kernel panic with latest Studio image using VirtualBox. Has anyone had a successful virtual install of any of the latest images? (Studio or otherwise)
<nand> _MMA_: you mean, kernel panic at the very beginning of the boot?
<nand> you may want to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<_MMA_> Yes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Fix committed]
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<_MMA_> This *only* happens with the 2.6.26 kernels?
<nand> dunno...
<nand> anyway, seems the updated kernel will be available soonush
<nand> soonish
<_MMA_> .27 though. Studio is stuck on .26 because upstream -rt isn't supporting .27 yet. So, we might be F'ed.
<nand> there's a workaround, the kernel option "noreplace-paravirt", but you'll get a pretty slow speed
<_MMA_> Yeah. This doesn't effect an actual *real* install does it?
<nand> I guess no :)
<_MMA_> *sigh*. Ok. Thanx man. :)
<_MMA_> ﻿Can one *not* rsync ubuntu images from ﻿cdimages? I get an error when I try to get them, but not on the Ubuntu Studio images.
<_MMA_> with: rsync -h --progress --partial-dir=/partial/dir rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/intrepid-alternate-i386.iso  I get: @ERROR: Unknown module 'daily' rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1383) [receiver=2.6.9]
<_MMA_> I realize this isn't about testing. :P Just trying to straiten our my script I used to get my test images. Figured others here do something similar. :)
<stgraber> _MMA_: try directly with beryllium or chromium
<stgraber> maybe one of the servers is down
<_MMA_> I tried ﻿beryllium.
<_MMA_> Same deal.
 * _MMA_ wonders if rsyncing is not allowed anymore?
<stgraber> oh, try with /cdimage/daily/
<_MMA_> Ahh... That did the trick! Thanx man. \m/
<stgraber> np
 * _MMA_ goes to prep a real box for some testing.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-24
<Blazing> hello
<Blazing> where can i get the alpha iso?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-25
<hoser> Howdy all
<hoser> How should I report an uninstallable package in karmic koala?
<sbeattie> hoser: file a bug on launchpad.net
<hoser> No worries, thanks
<_UsUrPeR_> morning all. Is there anyone in here able to talk to me about the new Karmic Intel drivers? Specifically, the tweak used for atoms?
 * _UsUrPeR_ is looking for info on LVDS
<fader> _UsUrPeR_: probably not here, but you might have better luck in #ubuntu+1 or #xorg
<_UsUrPeR_> fader: rgr.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-26
<timotheus> What is the next Ubuntu release scheduled for? And how would I find that information on-line? Thanks.
<hggdh> timotheus, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> Morning All :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: are you interested in testing a python version of the dl-iso script? You don't use a config file, right?
<davmor2> I don't use a config file you're correct.  And yes I can test it for you :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: kewl. bzr up the ubuntu-qa-tools tree, and there should be a new dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py in that directory
<sbeattie> davmor2: oh, you should probably install the zsync package as well.
 * sbeattie hasn't implemented a bunch of the sanity checking, like verifying zsync is installed before attempting to use it.
<davmor2> sbeattie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259709/ I'm also assuming that the command I ran is correct
<sbeattie> davmor2: bah, is that hardy or intrepid you're running on?
<davmor2> sbeattie: hardy server
<sbeattie> one sec.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I setup a cron job on my server as it's up 24/7 to grab the latest dailies each morning
<sbeattie> no worries, I just used a language feature that only became official in python2.6, which isn't present on hardy. Fixing.
<sbeattie> davmor2: updated.
<davmor2> sbeattie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259714/
<sbeattie> davmor2: one more time, with feeling.
<davmor2> sbeattie: Yay :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'm getting lots of iso.zsync failed's
<sbeattie> davmor2: is it still working on hardy isos?
 * sbeattie doh!s and removes one of the debugging statements.
<davmor2> that was the hardy ones yeah now it's on karmic and looking happier :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: FYI, the new tool support --release RELEASE, which is like --only, except for releases (e.g. karmic)
<sbeattie> there's still a bunch of bogosities around zsync (you can disable it with --no-zsync) like it leaving around .part files when interrupted and not supporting bandwidth limits.
<davmor2> sbeattie: cool.  So I can run it with just karmic until there is something to test on hardy :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: is it me or does the whole zsync thing seem to take ages or is that just because it is a first run
<davmor2> ah no it's kubuntu-netbook that why sorry
 * sbeattie does a happy dance since he hadn't actually tested downloading that image yet.
<sbeattie> I'm not convinced it offers much of an improvement over rsync; when I can get around to doing some jigdo magic, I think that'll be a decent source of improvements (especially for silly people such as myself who have local mirrors)
<sbeattie> ... at the expense of some disk space, of course.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I don't what you mean I have more iso's than cdimages :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: currently my iso folder is about 100gb
<davmor2> sbeattie: no my bag again.  I'ts me looking at the address in front thinking it is doing the same as rsync.  the address was for hardy's copy of kubuntu-netbook.  and now it is reading the sha256 id's for the files I have on my drive as I only have the md5sums from the old script and that is what is taking the time.  the download takes the same as rsync maybe slightly faster :)
<sbeattie> oh, bah, I see I've left another debug statement in there (the rsync line), sorry for the confusion.
<sbeattie> I'm honestly not sure whether to bother with the sha256 verification if the zsync succeeded.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I thought it was reading the sha256 before downloading
<davmor2> sorry creating a sha256 before downloading
<davmor2> sbeattie: app reads reading seed file ubuntu/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso: ************************  then it starts the download from Read ubuntu/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 76.4% complete.
<davmor2> downloading from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com//daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso:
<sbeattie> no, the zsync metadata file is the what's downloaded first. the SHA256SUMS are last.
<sbeattie> and it reads the existing iso (if any) to see what it doesn't need to re-download.
<davmor2> sbeattie: in that case the zsync metadata download is slow as crap 15-20 minutes each one and the actual sync takes about 2 minutes
<sbeattie> one thing zsync does is periodically restate the downloading line; e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/259751/
<sbeattie> It also doesn't tell you when it's downloading the .zsync file, it just shows you a progress bar.
 * sbeattie disappears fora few hours sleep before today's meeting.
<davmor2> sbeattie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259754/  this is what I've been getting the ******
<davmor2> takes for ever
<sbeattie> The "reading seed file ubuntu/karmic-desktop-i386.iso: *************[...]" stuff is taking forever?
<sbeattie> that's zsync looking at the existing iso and determining what out of it it needs to download.
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<davmor2> nn
<sbeattie> emitting the "******"s takes roughly 15 seconds here, if it's taking longer for you, you might be short on memory or disk bandwidth for some reason.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'll look into it after
<sbeattie> you can use --no-zsync if you want to force it to use rsync only.
<sbeattie> if I really wanted to get tricky, I could do something like the sha256 computation in another thread and try to parallelize some of the operations.
<sbeattie> ... but not tonight, that's for sure.
<sbeattie> s/tonight/this morning/
<davmor2> sbeattie: go to bed :)
<davmor2> morning fader
<fader> davmor2: Hey, how's tricks?
<davmor2> fader: Sound thanks.  think I might of broken sbeattie's new python script by accident :(  I just need to figure out where zsync stores it's data and kill it to death muhahahahahaha :)
<davmor2> I got todays alternate images fixed :)
<fader> davmor2: Oh, if it's broken python scripts you're after, I can churn out a million of those.
<fader> davmor2: \o/  Excellent!
<davmor2> fader: it was working but then I had a bit of a power cut and my server died and now I just get a list of errors instead of a working download.  I might try a purge of zsync and try again :)
<davmor2> well server switched off partway through a download
<fader> Bleh... I'd have thought you had your own backup generator, seeing as how you have a DC in your house :)
<davmor2> fader: there are some things I can sneak into our flat without my wife noticing I don't think a generator is one of them :)
<davmor2> fader: it's not the kinda thing you can drop in your pocket
<fader> You need bigger pockets!
<davmor2> or a tardis
 * davmor2 -> Lunch
<fader> davmor2: Give me a ping when you're back and we can start looking at checkbox test descriptions... lots of fun! :)
<davmor2> fader: I don't believe you :)
<davmor2> back :)
<fader> davmor2: Hah, you'll see... it's like math problems, or a trip to the dentist!  Everybody loves them!
 * davmor2 runs screaming
<fader> So here's the official documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Checkbox/WritingTestsHowTo
<fader> Though it's probably more useful to open up /usr/share/checkbox/tests/* and just take a look at some of them
<fader> Tests are stored in flat text files.  One or more tests can be in a given file; the files are useful for grouping related tests together
<fader> Each test has to have a unique "name", a "plugin", and a "description".
<fader> The plugin for any test that has user interaction is going to be "manual", even if it runs a script as part of the test
<davmor2> fader: two ticks
<fader> You can also have a "command" if you need to run a script or a shell command to gather information, e.g. if you want to ask the user if something is correct or have them click the 'test' button to have an action performed
<fader> davmor2: "two ticks"?
<fader> Remember, I'm an American, so British is a second language for me.  And we all know Americans can only speak one language. ;)
<davmor2> hang on a minute :)
<davmor2> fader: right I've opened up /usr/share/checkbox/suites/manual.txt to give me more of an idea
<davmor2> on jaunty
<fader> davmor2: I don't remember which tests are specifically in that file, as it's changed in the version I have.  (But I'm using cr3's PPA version, so it's bleeding edge and possibly crackrock :) )
<fader> But regardless, they should all be about the same
<fader> The format should be pretty self-evident, I think
<fader> You need to have a blank line between tests (and at the end of the file), and if a field takes multiple lines (e.g. a long description) you just prepend each line with a space
<fader> That's the trickiest bit :)
<davmor2> fader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259832/
<davmor2> fader: what are the lines with dot for?
<fader> davmor2: Ah, good question.  Since a blank line indicates the end of one test, a single "." will become a blank line in the test description
<davmor2> right so it signifies blank line mid test then :)
<fader> Exactly.
<davmor2> fader: should the mouse test have click buttons too?
<fader> davmor2: To be really thorough, probably.  I think cr3 took a stance of not wanting to annoy the user *too* much on these and assuming some basic knowledge on the part of the user for these simpler tests
<fader> e.g. if your mouse won't click but you still run checkbox, you're probably going to make a note of it and say the mouse is broken :)
<cr3> somebody say crack?
<fader> cr3: Go back to sleep... this was metaphorical crack. ;)
<davmor2> cr3, fader: but it might only be the middle mouse button or right mouse button that has been misconfigured
<davmor2> ha
<cr3> fader: the format of the file is strictly rfc822 format, same as debian template files for example
<fader> cr3: Yeah, you've mentioned that before but I've never felt compelled to read the RFC.  It's pretty straightforward :)
<cr3> fader: you get emails in that format every day, I hope :)
<fader> cr3: Believe it or not, I'm even capable of telnetting to port 25 and writing 'em myself :)
<fader> davmor2: If you wanted to add a mouse-buttons test, I don't think anyone would complain :)
<davmor2> Right okay so where or what are the new tests you want writing or do I need to make them up as I go along?
<fader> We've got a checkbox-qa package for more in-depth tests that are useful but not necessarily something we expect everyone to put up with
<fader> davmor2: We've got a spreadsheet of tests that need to go in, but I need to find out which ones have already been written
<davmor2> fader: okay so maybe mouse clicks can go in there then :)
<fader> davmor2: It might belong in the standard vanilla Checkbox package... I'd make an argument for that if it's turning up useful results
<cr3> fader: can you telnet and write tests?
<davmor2> fader: I think a simple click left middle right mouse button takes a couple of seconds shouldn't bother a user too much
<cr3> fader: dude, that would be awesome: a protocol that would enable you to write tests through telnet, everyone would use it! :)
<fader> cr3: rcpt-to: marc@canonical.com\nsubject: write some tests!
<davmor2> did I just hear a whip crack :)
<fader> davmor2: I agree... it just needs to be clear what the expected results are in all cases so we don't get false negatives/positives
<davmor2> box changes from click left to passed
<davmor2> moves onto the next click
<davmor2> So as I type the crap out of these what do you want doing with them?
<fader> Could you email them to me and Marc?
<fader> ronald.mccollam@canonical.com, marc.tardif@canonical.com
<fader> So for tests that need to be run after suspend or hibernate, we can cheat a bit and make them easier to write up
<fader> You'll notice that tests can have dependencies -- "depends:"
<fader> If you make a test "depends: foo" then the test named "foo" must be passed before the test with the dependency will run
<fader> So "depends: suspend" will mean a test won't run until after the test named "suspend" has run successfully
<fader> I think it's safe to assume the existence of a test named "suspend" and one named "hibernate"; if they end up called something different it's easy enough to update the dependencies.  Especially if you keep all of the "depends on suspend" and "depends on hibernate" in their own files.
<davmor2> fader: to be honest if they call it anything else slap them silly :)
<fader> davmor2: Well, in fairness we might have "suspend-auto-resume" and "suspend-manual-resume" or something
<fader> :)
<davmor2> no that's just daft :)
<fader> cr3: In order to have the description marked as translatable, does it need to be "_description:"?
<davmor2> cr3: not everyone speaks english you see.  I know it's shocking news and they should be made to instantly but hey :)
<fader> I know the checkbox packages get translated but I'm not sure how the tests work.
<cr3> fader: yep
<cr3> davmor2: je ne comprends pas
<fader> cr3: Thanks.  I have some updates I'll need to make to the branches I submitted for merge then :)
<fader> Je suis le fromage grande!
<davmor2> you are not the big cheese :P
<fader> ^^^ one year of high school French.  I remember that and "un chape du pape".
<davmor2> I don't remember that :( hangs head in shame
<cr3> fader: that should be: je suis le grand fromage. "fromage grande" sounds like a combination of french and spanish: queso grande
<cr3> fader: and "chape" is feminin, so probably "la chape du pape"
<fader> cr3: I thought standard order in French was noun then adjective?
<fader> Heh, my French is worse than I thought.  Merde!
<cr3> fader: dude, french isn't so easy as to have such simple rules :)
<fader> Not like English, which is totally regular :P
<cr3> for example, "petit cheval" and "manteau rouge"... different ordering
<fader> Huh.  We need to join #comparative-linguistics so you can explain why to me. :)
<davmor2> le chat est suos la table I think or maybe sous I can't remember
<fader> La kato estas sur la tablo.
<davmor2> fader: are you trying to prove that your spanish is better than you french?
<fader> My Spanish is about on par with my French.  My Esperanto is somewhat better :)
<davmor2> next you'll be saying that your english is good :P
<davmor2> right so from all this tom foolery we should add a _ to the description line is that correct?
<fader> davmor2: Yup, sounds like
<davmor2> fader: Right np's then.  What about commands it is just a case of playing about till I find one that works?
<fader> davmor2: Don't sweat the commands for anything that isn't immediately obvious.  If you can write a series of steps that results in a yes/no answer ("Did it work?"), that is all we need
<fader> You can leave the "command:" field out of anything that doesn't have a script or command to run
<davmor2> fader: okay cool :)
<fader> So e.g. "Open your mail client.  Email your credit card numbers and passwords to davmor2@shiftyeyes.com.  Did the mail go through?" would be fine.
<davmor2> fader: or more realistically send a mail to yourself :P  did it get through
<fader> Sure, if you want to be boring about it ;)
 * davmor2 hits fader with his fix it hammer
<jtatum_> hey, mikefletcher
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: hello, I just got back from the vet.  Sick puppy :(.
<davmor2> fader: wow that email address exists so it must be true :P
<fader> Heh :)
<jtatum_> very sorry to hear that, mikefletcher :(
<davmor2> sbeattie: I found out why the script is so slow first run zsync is creating it's own database type file in ~/iso if I shut it down and rerun the new pyhton script it steams through the part that it has already catalogued and slows down again once it get's to a part that isn't.
<davmor2> so it is a first run thing
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: he got some antibiotics so he should be fine
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: well, that's good news, anyway. do let me know if I may lend a hand with your merge proposal. I spent some time last night working on a branch for gcalctool. I did not expect the calculator to be so complex :)
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: thanks!
<sbeattie> davmor2: hunh. I wonder if zsync is behaving significantly differently between hardy and karmic
<davmor2> sbeattie: It's the same version number in hardy and jaunty
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'm not fussed I'll try it again tomorrow if it still as slow I'll throw in the -no-zsync
<davmor2> right need to grab tea
<sbeattie> right, but all my testing has been on karmic hosts, which has a newer upstream release.
<sbeattie> davmor2: thanks, BTW, for throwing caution to the wind and testing it out!
<sbeattie> hrm, zsync 0.6 didn't appear to add major optimizations, according to the upstream changelog. /me shrugs.
<davmor2> is there no meeting today?
<davmor2> or am I ahead of myself?
<fader> davmor2: In 45 minutes
<davmor2> me then cool I'll go and enjoy tea then :)
<fader> I think the fridge is UTC rather than GMT, despite what it says at the bottom
 * fader thinks that time zones should be abolished.  Everyone can live on EST!
<jtatum_> GMT and UTC are effectively the same :) England is on BST now
<fader> jtatum_: Gah, I thought they were an hour off right now
<fader> I guess BST != GMT
 * fader looks around for a box of clocks and a bottle of aspirin.
<jtatum_> fader: exactly :)
<jtatum_> time zones are as fun to test as they are to decipher ;)
<fader> Yeah, time/clock code is very high on my list of Things I'm Grateful I Don't Have To Do
<davmor2> fader: screw you we came up with time you move to our clock :P
<fader> davmor2: How about Swatch Internet Time then?  At least it's decimal.
<jtatum_> hahahaha
<davmor2> fader: still taken from our time :P
<davmor2> even est is taken from our time +x hours
<fader> davmor2: If you really want to take credit for something based on 24s and 60s, you be my guest. :P
<jtatum_> actually 0 beats were based on midnight in switzerland if I remember correctly
<fader> jtatum: Yup :)
<davmor2> fader: and who still use imperial when pretty much the rest of the world are metric? :P
<fader> davmor2: Ooh, I know!  It's the Brits! :D  Everything was still pints and miles when I was there last :)
<fader> We can talk about this after you folks switch to the dollar anyway ;)
<jtatum_> if you want to get really pedantic, UTC isn't based on latitudes and longitudes anymore - it was based on astronomical measurements and coordinated to times above greenwich. now it's based on cesium decay with an offset to astronomical time.
 * davmor2 takes on board the american way of life buys a gun and shoots fader 
<jtatum_> Hilarious :D
<fader> "An armed society is a polite society." ;)
<davmor2> fader: sensible query now
<fader> I was up in America's Hat^W^WCanada a while back and mentioned that I might want to buy a gun.  I'd never seen a group of people actually shift away quickly like in a cartoon before. :)
<fader> davmor2: Sure, what's up?
<davmor2> I'm looking at the list and one is to check volume level after s3/s4 is there a test to check it pre s3/s4 other wise you need that one too to check that it is at the right level.  Or can the one test be split between pre and post?
<fader> davmor2: Right, good catch -- we don't have a volume test before s3/s4.  Think you could write one up?
<fader> I imagine they should be the same test with slightly different descriptions and names (and one be dependent on suspend or hibernate, obviously)
<davmor2> fader: No Problems
<fader> One idea that manjo had recently that I thought was a good one was to split out the 'button' tests from the 'function' tests... e.g. have two tests where the user is asked to raise or lower the volume.  One tests to make sure they get the OSD notification, the other asks them to verify that the volume actually goes up or down
<fader> That might be overkill for this though; being manual we can ask the user to verify both
<davmor2> is there a way that, the percentage can be recorded and recalled though.  ie ask the user on first run to hover over the volume and type in the % and then on second run say is you volume still at x% y/n?
<davmor2> fader, cr3: ^
<fader> davmor2: I'm sure there's a way to do it using alsamixer or something, but I'd have to do some research to write a script
<fader> davmor2: Offhand I'd say just ask them to verify that the volume is at an 'acceptable' level or something and we can script it later
<davmor2> fader: no problems I just thought it might add another nice metric for cr3 :D /me runs away
<fader> davmor2: Agreed -- we want to automate as much of this as possible, and the parts that can't be automated should be reduced to something like "Click this button.  Did something good happen?"
<fader> The manual stuff is just expedience.
<davmor2> fader: I know ;)
 * fader now imagines a Checkbox test that makes chocolate fall out of the CD drive.
<fader> ^^ *that* is good stuff happening.
<davmor2> no all wrong image a cup of coffee being delivered from the machine and now your rocking
<fader> Ah, I would finally have an excuse to use this: http://www.oidview.com/mibs/0/COFFEE-POT-MIB.html
<fader> (And an appropriate RFC: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2324.html )
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> bdmurray: I wouldn't worry I've probably just jinxed it to a flaming death now anyway get ready for the reports :)
<bdmurray> heh
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'm getting a whole bunch of Failed! Forbidden and Failed! Not Found which I'm assuming are the dvd's as it has found all the alternates now
<sbeattie> yeah,
<sbeattie> sensible error reporting is um, a little lacking at the moment.
<mikefletcher> quick launchpad question: I have made a number of changes to my gnome-screenshot branch of mago based on requests from the merge proposal.  Should I push 'Request another review' now or will people rereview the code on their own?
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: I think you should at least add a comment to the review
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: thanks
<davmor2> fader: in the cases is there a way to specify yes/no boxes or is that an assumption that they are there?
<fader> davmor2: Yes/no/skip are guaranteed to be there; 'yes' is 'pass', no is 'fail'
<davmor2> fader: that's what I assumed and then I remembered my moto assumption the mother of all fsck ups :)
<davmor2> fader: you know the depends does that cover things like wireless and bluetooth etc?
<davmor2> and can you have more than one depends in the depends line and how do you seperate them?
<fader> davmor2: You can depend on any other test, so if there is a 'bluetooth' test you can depend on it
<fader> There is also a 'required' field for requiring specific hardware, etc. that we can add as well
<fader> davmor2: I think you  can have multiple depends separated by whitespace
<fader> cr3: ^^ is this true?
<fader> (I don't see any that do this currently)
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: sounds like maybe I led you astray :) Someone did tell me there's a LP bug where updates to the proposed branch don't show up in diffs but I'm not an expert :(
<davmor2> fader: I can't see the point in run bluetooth test or wireless tests if the test is running on a pc with no bluetooth or wireless
<cr3> fader: which part? the yes/no/skip part? depends part?
<fader> cr3: depends
<fader> davmor2: right, we'd normally use 'requires' for this but that is going through some changes atm
<cr3> depends can be given other tests names so that if a test fails or is skipped,then its dependents will be skipped
<fader> cr3: you can have multiple depends?
<cr3> fader: yep
<fader> cr3: thought so, thanks
<davmor2> cr3: so I could have depends: suspend bluetooth ? or something like?
<cr3> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> checkbox rocks
<davmor2> cr3: and just whitespace to seperate them yes?
<cr3> davmor2: yep, just whitespace
<davmor2> cool :)
<jtatum_> nagappan: you can see mikefletcher's changes at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikefletcher/mago/gnome-screenshot rev 108 and 109
<nagappan> jtatum, I could not
 * nagappan checking the above link - jtatum 
<jtatum_> nagappan: they don't appear in the diffs of the merge proposal for some reason but they should be at the link I just posted...
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<nagappan>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<nagappan> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<nagappan> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<nagappan> (Error ID: OOPS-1334F2342)
<ubot4> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1334F2342
<nagappan> jtatum, I get the above error message
<nagappan> jtatum, I think, I clicked his name link
<jtatum_> nagappan: try edge: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mikefletcher/mago/gnome-screenshot
<jtatum_> I checked - the diff issue is an LP bug - bug 338002
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338002 in launchpad-code "'Review Diff' on merge proposal page can be out-of-date" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338002
<fader> davmor2: Don't let cr3 know how cool Checkbox is... I've been trying to crush his spirit for months and you're going to undo my work!
<davmor2> D'oh
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: what version of ubuntu was the gnome-screenshot test written in?
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: 9.04
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: Ah OK :) In 9.10, GRAB_A_SELECTED_AREA = 'rbtnSelectareatograb' - just FYI in case it comes up
<jtatum_> everything else ran perfectly
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: is the trunk mago intended to test the latest ubuntu?  And then do you branch mago for each release?
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: I never really throught about which release I should be testing against.
<mikefletcher> throught=thought
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: I'm not sure things are that well thought out. There really aren't that many test cases yet anyway and quite a few of them are broken in 9.10. I'm as new as you, pretty much, but intuitively I'd guess the readme for the test suite would document that?
<jtatum_> You're right that there should be branches. There aren't, but there should be :)
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: doh!  Ok, well then I should get this working on 9.10.
<jtatum_> OK - in that case, it's just the one line change. I think the screenshot suite has a lot in common with the gedit suite, in terms of the sorts of things they do... In case you're looking for inspiration :)
<jtatum_> for more random stuff to add, I mean, mikefletcher
<jtatum_> mikefletcher: can I /msg you?
<mikefletcher> jtatum_: yup
<_UsUrPeR_> can somebody point me towards the karmic koala source code please?
<thedonvaughn> _UsUrPeR_: source for what?  there is a source repo where you can download source of any package you need
<thedonvaughn> apt-get source <package>
<_UsUrPeR_> thedonvaughn: I need to apply a patch to an intel video driver for atom thin clients. This is pertaining to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/418779
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418779 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "video artifacts in Intel 945GSE (atom chipset) dual monitor VGA output" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<_UsUrPeR_> I have never compiled from source, and have no idea what I am doing
<_UsUrPeR_> cool bot, btw :)
<fader> _UsUrPeR_: There is some info here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<fader> _UsUrPeR_: Though I can't help you much more than that, I'm afraid :/
<fader> _UsUrPeR_: If you're building from upstream source (e.g. it comes in a .tar.gz or similar) there are instructions here as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks fader
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-27
<davmor2> Good Moaning
<davmor2> sbeattie: when you get this it hasn't downloaded kubuntu-netbook or ubuntu-netbook-remix running the script with --only-release=karmic however this morning I'm running it with no exception so we'll see if it gets picked up then.  I've also pulled rev 199 this morning also :)  I'll let you know latter though :)
<sbeattie> Hrm. It should, --release karmic --debug shows it.
<davmor2> sbeattie: it's installed the folders for it but there is no file inside them
<sbeattie> Hrm, I take that back, I see the unr image, but not the kubuntu one. Must be the usual bias against all things kubuntu again.
<sbeattie> oh, no, there it is. I can't read.
<davmor2> sbeattie: as I say I'll let you know once it finishes it's run. p.s. it is much faster today by the way :)
<sbeattie> Kewl.
<sbeattie> I do know that I had an issue with the kubuntu-netbook trying to get the incorrect name off of cdimages, but that should have been fixed.
<davmor2> well as I said I pulled the bzr tree this morning so I have rev 199 and I'll let you know latter
<sbeattie> davmor2: doing './dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py --isoroot /home/data/iso/ --release karmic --exclude-variant dvd --variant netbook --variant netbook-remix' finished my unr download and started on the knr image. I'm doing just a --release karmic --exclude dvd to see if it tries to grab them again, but I won't see it until tomorrow.
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> davmor3: hello
<ddeath> Hello
<ddeath> Can anybody compile some console programs with my tools and test
<ddeath> it
<ddeath> Thease programs should be on GPL v.3
<davmor2> davmor3: no noise, no flashy icon, no notify osd.  let's try that again now the window doesn't have focus
<davmor2> now I just get flashy title bar :( still no noise
<ddeath> davmor2: Do you use Compiz
<ddeath> I have the same problems on OpenSUSE 11.2 Milestone(4,5) with Compiz
<ddeath> Titlebar of windows is blank(white color)
<davmor2> ddeath: this channel is for testing the current development releases of *buntu family.
<ddeath> I know
<ddeath> But the problem is connected
<ddeath> If you have Compiz turn on, try to turn it off and answer
<davmor2> ddeath: no it's fine
<ddeath> So it's not Compiz related
<ddeath> Do you mean sound as noises?
<ddeath> Ah,,, You are desperated
<ddeath> My English is bad
<davmor2> notification noises
<ddeath> Mixer icon -> options and see system beeb
<ddeath> Mixer icon -> options .-> Beep
<davmor2> ddeath: no it's the application itself not making noises
<davmor2> fader: morning is that better now you have the right file :)
<fader> davmor2: Definitely, thanks :)
<fader> I thought that you'd been working all day on a one-line 'test' file :)
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> fader: dyslexia it's a curse but hey it was a perfect test file :)
<fader> davmor2: True... that was among the best test files I've ever seen.
<fader> Crafted with love from the finest ASCII
<davmor2> fader: it was actually the test.txt file I use for testing ssh/scp/sftp
<davmor3> fader: :P
<davmor3> O:-)
<fader> davmor2: One of your clones has gotten loose again
<davmor3> that would be funny if it was true :) Ubuntu has a default irc client again :)  this morning install included telepathy-idle :)
<davmor3> just trying it out and you were the obvious candidate :D
<fader> davmor3: How's it compare to xchat?
<davmor3> it's basic but functional.  The annoying thing it the only / command that works is /me so no /join
<davmor3> you need to open up the chat client and hit new room
<davmor3> which is more user friendly I suppose but not so good when someone say /join #ubuntu for help
<davmor3> fader: you might actually like the test is nice and clear
<davmor3> text even
<fader> I thought you'd know by now that I don't like *anything* :)
<davmor2> fader: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/t-i.png
<fader> Huh, not bad... looks a bit like xchat-gnome
<davmor2> fader: but about a 10th of the disc space required due to empathy already being on there :)
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> telepathy-idle 221kb xchat-gnome 950kb but you also need xchat-gnome-common 5738kb
<davmor2> but again it is far more basic but is idea for a new user who is just after some help :)
<davmor2> fader: of course if this gets implemented then it will be even friendlier http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/WelcomeToEmpathy http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/AccountsAndSettings
<davmor3> meh brasero won't burn from sftp on karmic
<davmor2> Back laters guys stuff to do :(
<fader> Lousy stuff
<davmor2> yay back :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: whenevr you get back, you'll want to pull the latest dl-iso script, I fixed a bug where it was loading each entire iso image into memory while hashing it.
<davmor2> aha :)
 * davmor2 tries the new script again should be blistering fast now then :)
<sbeattie> well, dunno about that. :-)
<davmor2> meh still not that quick I'm going to try it on karmic and see if 0.6 makes such a big difference
<davmor3> sbeattie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260502/ this is on karmic
<sbeattie> ah. I didn't force-create the isoroot directory if it didn't exist; I'll fix.
 * sbeattie is not seeing a significant speed difference on hardy.
<davmor2> sbeattie: rsync alone has just blitzed through all of hardy and most of karmic in the time it has taken zsync to part way check the first iso
<sbeattie> wacky
<sbeattie> directory creation bug fixed.
<sbeattie> davmor2: here, on hardy, I did 'time ./dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py --release karmic --flavor ubuntu --variant alternate --arch amd64 --no-verify' (an iso I have uptodate) with and without --no-zsync; the zsync version took 43 seconds to check, the rsync 51 seconds.
 * sbeattie needs to get the --build option working, then we could test how long it takes to sync a daily build difference.
<davmor3> sbeattie: I'll do a screencast you'll lol as you say on karmic it's just flown through maybe 10-20 seconds on hardy server it's more like 10-20 minutes  I'm wondering if it is because zsync didn't dl the image in the first place or if it's down the the fs on the server I have jfs running iirc
<davmor3> actually I'll do a quick check on jaunty as that is the same zsync as hardy but has the ext3 fs and that will rule out zsync and leave it at the foot of the fs
<davmor2> hey fader so were those test that I threw together okay?
<davmor2> also did you speak to the guy about access to the google doc?
<fader> davmor2: Yeah, they looked good, thanks!  I added a bit to some of them (mostly 'requires' bits that I knew would apply) and passed them on.
<davmor2> fader: so it's okay to blitz through them and get the m out the way for you then :)
<fader> I'm asking about the doc right now (sorry, slipped my mind)
<fader> davmor2: Absolutely :)  Anything you feel like tackling we'd be thrilled.
<davmor2> sbeattie: bizarre it's as blisteringly quick on jaunty to so it has to be the file system zsync must not like read write from jfs /me wonders off scratching head
<davmor2> sbeattie: man that downloads fast on jaunty
<davmor2> sbeattie: weird using --no-zsync  now it is downloading netbooks now but zsync didn't
<sbeattie> odd.
<sbeattie> davmor2: hunh, hardy+jfs is definitely slower here as well (compared to hardy+ext3); it takes zsync at least 3x times longer to examine and verify a complete iso (~45sec vs 2.5 min), and that's with the jfs partition being completely new and containing nothing else.
<davmor3> sbeattie: yeah mine is probably a lot fuller :)
<sbeattie> ... and fragmented as well.
<davmor3> probably
<davmor3> mind you I'm reading the official ubuntu server book at the moment and am thinking of doing an upgrade once I've finished going through it :)
<sbeattie> xfs is not looking promising, given how long it's taking just to copy the existing isos over to it.
<davmor2> meh double check might be on xfs actually
<davmor2> no I was right jfs
<sbeattie> sheesh, still copying to the xfs partition.
<davmor2> I'm going with ext base next time I don't care if you have to wait from time to time I don't reboot that much once everything is setup anyway :)
 * sbeattie uses ext3 everywhere, because he's seen people lose data with reiser3 and was utterly unimpressed back when he did a little trawling through the xfs code.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I think add a warning that your dl will be crap unless you happen to be on ext based ssytem
<sbeattie> I'm wondering if hardy doesn't have a serious xfs performance issue; though I should probably run it on live hardware rather the a vbox guest.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-28
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> sbeattie: the python script on rsync only is still faster than the older script anyway so it's a win win situation :)
<sbeattie> how... odd.
 * sbeattie will work harder to slow down the python script. :-)
<davmor2> sbeattie: not much faster maybe 5-10 minutes overall.  It doesn't seem to take so long to fire up the next sync on the old script it could take 30 seconds per item.  However the python script is maybe 10 seconds so over all the hardy + karmic images that time builds up :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I did realize I'd not got the mythbuntu location right, so that may kill your speedup.
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> it's live now instead of alternate
<davmor2> that might do it :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: is the change to the python script including the myth update?
<davmor2> in r 203
<sbeattie> davmor2: yep.
<sbeattie> (bzr log |less is your friend)
<davmor2> sbeattie: thanks for that
<davmor2> sbeattie: also edubuntu is a dvd now too or is becoming one
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/current/
<sbeattie> davmor2: oh bugger. Guess I better get moving on jigdo support if I'm ever going to be able to download it all.
<davmor2> sbeattie: first iso dl is the bitch it's pretty easy after that :)
<natureshadow> g'morrow
<davmor2> natureshadow: hello
<natureshadow> I've been running karmic for a while now and actively reporting and confirming bugs, now I wanted to make that a bit more "official". So I looked through the wiki and was wondering whether there still are testing days? The last record is from June.
<davmor2> natureshadow: there probably will be closer to release where we test the latest new features
<davmor2> there is also iso testing pre release so next week pre alpha 5 there will be a lot of testing of the iso's
<natureshadow> I think there isn't a place dedicated to testers somewhere for Ubuntu?
<natureshadow> Like a Launchpad team or something?
<davmor2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing
<davmor2> and here
<natureshadow> Ah ... now tell me why I didn't find that myself please ;)
<davmor2> natureshadow: my psychic abilities tell me that before searching you didn't turn the ornament on the top shelf 35 degrees clockwise, it's an easy mistake :)
<natureshadow> davmor2: Blimey, I always forget that after not reading my horoscope for two weeks or more :/ ...
<fader> davmor2: How are the ISOs looking post-FF?  Does anything boot? :)
<davmor2> I'm too busy pratting about getting xp on the netbook slowly updated and crying at how slow it is
<davmor2> fader: checking now
<fader> :)
<fader> davmor2: Are you *still* playing with the Brand X OS?  I thought you'd have been done after yesterday.
<davmor2> fscking thing.  I only got to sp3 this morning I thought that one had long past
<davmor2> all this so that I can test wubi on a netbook.  Anyone suggests anyone else to do it kill them
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> testing U-A-32
<fader> davmor2: You should get it all finished and dd a copy of the w32 install so you never have to go through it again :)
<fader> davmor2: I'll be very interested in hearing if the UNR image works, as that's my big focus for mathben to work on today... I need to figure out whether to have him test the latest image or to go a day or two before FF
<davmor2> fader: I did a backup of it using ntfsclone only it wouldn't restore.  So this time I did  a partimage copy off the unr live session and that worked
<davmor2> fader: unr worked the other day 2-3 days ago
<fader> davmor2: I really don't understand why though, honestly... Windows is the easiest OS to install out there!  It only takes a few days to get your hardware working!
<fader> davmor2: Yeah, I figured it worked 2-3 days ago... I'm just not sure if it will work today after everyone has pushed their crack in to get it in before FF ;)
<davmor2> fsck you, you fsckin' lying mother fscker
<fader> Whoa, this is a family channel!
<davmor2> come on you know you check mothers are okay :)
<davmor2> fader: I can report that wubi failed if that helps?
<fader> davmor2: No, not really... :/
<davmor2> I would check if unr live worked but xp is still updating
 * fader giggles.
<davmor2> I thought sp meant there was less to update
 * davmor2 wants to cry his netbook is horribly, horribly broken it's not meant to go this slowly I'm sure
<davmor2> mind you it means that the step son wants ubuntu on his when he gets it :)
<davmor2> fader: U-A-32 installing fine so far about 2 more minutes or so to be sure :)
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: base installed, user setup, now install general packages
<fader> davmor2: This is for ubuntu karmic-alternate-i386?
<davmor2> or as we call it in the trade U-A-32 :)  you really should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke :P
<davmor2> fader: trying K-L-64 now too :)
<davmor2> Sometime I wish I could be a little more sarcastic but then I realise it's taken me 36 years to perfect this level :D
<fader> davmor2: Just keep trying; I'm sure you'll alienate everyone eventually ;)
<davmor2> fader: The KDE team are taking bugs from launchpad kne bugs so that could do with some love if you want to get mathben to have a look at that
<fader> davmor2: Roger, if we have time I'll ask him to play with kubuntu a bit.  He's got a pretty full plate today though, so it's a bit iffy.
<davmor2> fader: at any time :)
<davmor2> fader: alt and live both seemed to of installed okay :)
<fader> davmor2: Thanks.  cr3 was asking because we didn't get any automated test results for the images today, but it turned out to be some sort of issue with the proxy
<fader> Or one of those other scary computer words that I don't understand
<davmor2> admit it you forgot to switch the server on again didn't you?
<davmor2> fader: ah the tangle web cr3 weaves
<cr3> it's actually preseeding of proxy information which encountered a race condition between the public and private version of checkbox
<cr3> davmor2: you can rest assured that turning machines on and off is not a problem in my realm :)
<fader> ^^ Yeah, that's what I was about to say
<davmor2> cr3: oh right these bleedin' race conditions will keep occuring.  Hide the starters pistol and cut the race out altogether :)
<cr3> davmor2: I think some gnome of the garden variety ran away with my starters pistol and is firing it when I least expect it
<fader> We need processors without clocks and cycles.  This emphasis on time and order and 'correctness' is harshing my buzz.
<davmor2> cr3: can we get the gnome trained to shoot fader when he is in tom foolery mode?
<fader> davmor2: That's pretty much all the time
<cr3> davmor2: he'd complain about not having a machine gun
<davmor2> bazzoka
<fader> cr3: I think you'd automate it anyway.  But davmor2 can be the proxy here.
<cr3> fader: as long as we remember to turn him on
<fader> ...
<fader> Ew.
<davmor2> cr3: I don't want turning on by you guys /me shudders gringes and races to the loo to throw up
<cr3> fader: haha, I so didn't mean it that way, I was referring to his earlier comment about turning on the proxy servers
<cr3> davmor2: for once, my mind wasn't the one in the gutter! I'm following MGA (Mind in the Gutter Anonymous) meetings to get better
<fader> cr3: I'd think the gutter would be a step up for you, no?
<cr3> fader: shhh, don't let the MGA folks know, there's no association that goes any lower except LCA (Lost Cause Anonymous)
<fader> Heh
 * fader is tempted to say LCA > SCA but there might be SCAdians about who would hit him.
<davmor2> cr3: just below that you get slda surely (Sad Lonely Developers Anonymous)
<fader> davmor2: Do you expect to test the UNR image from today?
<fader> mathben tried it on a couple of machines in Montreal but the install failed
<davmor2> fader: I can have a look if ever it fscking well finished updating,  I can't remember did I mention I hate this on my machine I want to kill it now?
<fader> davmor2: I think you might have said something to that effect once or twice.
<davmor2> die, die, die damn you die!!!!!!!!!
<fader> If it ever finishes updating and you can test the UNR image, I'll be interested to see if you get the same results... I would like to see if you can reproduce them before I file a bug
<fader> I'll give it a shot here as well in a VM but that might not be the best test
<davmor2> Yay finally finished it's updates now to back it up so I don't need to gouge my eyes out with flaming pokers again
<fader> Woohoo!
<natureshadow> Running apt-get upgrade on karmic over a 768 kbit/s DSL line twice a day can be annoying ;)
<davmor2> natureshadow: you want to try updating 28-ish iso images :)
<natureshadow> davmor2: If you change the release cycle to some 5 years or so, of course ;)
<natureshadow> Off-Topic: Does someone know about some cool trick of limitting the bandwidth available to a program?
<davmor2> fader: had to update the iso transferring to usb now
<fader> davmor2: Roger, thanks.
<fader> I'm trying to get it going as a PXE install here to see if it boots; it might just be a bad USB stick, as images back to the 25th also failed
<davmor2> fader: I find that karmic's new disc feature is quite good for ironing out formating issues.  But once week I hit it with a format from windows
<fader> davmor2: Eh?  Which new disc feature is that?
<davmor2> fader: stick the usb in a karmic box right click on the icon for it and hit format
<fader> Ah, hadn't seen that.
<davmor2> your so missing out dude :)
<fader> Unfortunately I do not have the stick in question... but it's a good thing to try
<davmor2> fader: applications system tools
<fader> mathben: ^^^ we might want to try this if you are running karmic
<fader> (right-click and format the USB stick)
<davmor2> fader: it's easier and works where as other linux methods tend to screw with it after a bit
<mathben> fader: i am not running karmic ¬¬
<fader> mathben: Okay.  Perhaps on one of the laptops then when you are doing testing?
<fader> No hurry though, let's get the testing we can do in :)
<davmor2> fader: live desktop up
<fader> davmor2: On UNR?
<davmor2> yeap
<fader> Okay, mathben said it was failing on install
<fader> Issues with mounting somewhere
<davmor2> fader: running install now
<davmor2> fader: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/disks.png and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/format.png
<davmor2> fader: As I understand it it is part of the new devicekit-discs stuff
<fader> davmor2: Nifty.
<davmor2> fader, mathben: Errno 5 error by any chance?
<fader> davmor2: I don't believe he was going through the live install, so it was giving more descriptive errors
<davmor2> let me go over to #u-installer  for a minute
<fader> mathben: Do you remember the error you got from the USB disk?
<mathben> i will reproduce the error in fiew minute... I formated my key and remake the usb-key
<davmor2> right had a word with cjwatson he has said standard log file to the bug plus if you are running d-i and get added info add that to the bug too
<davmor2> fader, mathben: ^
<davmor2> standard logs are partman and syslog
<fader> davmor2: Roger, thanks.
<fader> mathben: If you can reproduce it we will grab those logs :)
<davmor2> fader: would you like me to file off the bug and you add to it?
<fader> davmor2: If you have enough data to file the bug, go ahead and we will supplement it
<fader> If not, let's make sure we can repro it first
<davmor2> I can add my logs if they tally with yours it's a problem across the board :)
<davmor2> fader: actually cjwatson just asked if we can file separate bugs and he'll deal with the linking :)
<fader> davmor2: Gotcha.  Will do.
<davmor2> it's too generic a bug
<davmor2> so 2 reports that read the same is fine for him :)
<davmor2> fader: my bug is 420647
<fader> davmor2: Thanks
<davmor2> bug 420647
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420647 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes with errno5 error on unr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420647
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-29
<TheSteve0> I keep trying to download the dailys of karmic and it can't get past 100 megs before bombing out
<TheSteve0> are there torrents or somewhere else other than cdimage to download images?
<christa40> Voer tekst hier in...goede morgen
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-30
<ara> morning all!
<mvo> jibel: just fyi http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/2010-08-30-10:24:20-stable/
<mvo> jibel: currently only ubuntu -> ubuntu and not easy to find
<mvo> ie. you need to check blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something
<ara> mvo, great!
<mvo> I will work on making it a big easy to find
<mvo> jibel: I mean, you need to look at the overview http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/ to find the latest currently, but I will add a link for this
<mvo> so that http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current-stable will work
<yofel> any estimate when the amd64 daily isos will build again?
<jibel> mvo, many thanks, that's great. Once everything is set up, do you think I could add the profiles for the server images and persistent devices ?
<mvo> jibel: server should be no problem, I'm not sure what it takes for the persistant devices
<jibel> mvo, another question, is there a way to access the term.log and dpkg.log of the upgrade and the dpkg.log
<mvo> jibel: does it give you permission errors?
<mvo> jibel: dpkg.log can be arranged
<jibel> mvo, 404
<persia> yofel, Soonish.  I hear the issue has been discovered, and is in process of being fixed.
<mvo> jibel: thanks, fixing that
<jibel> ara, I added the test case http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Upgrade/DesktopWhole to cover the desktop upgrades to -updates.
<ara> jibel, awesome, thanks!
<jibel> ara, is it you who review it ? Also I'm not sure about the naming conventions.
<ara> jibel, anyone in the QA community can review it, but I'll review this one
<jibel> I'm not satisfied with DesktopWhole but I can't rename the page. DesktopUpgrades would probably have been a bit better.
<mvo> jibel: apt-term.log should be reable now
<jibel> mvo, it works! thank you.
<jibel> mvo, is auto-upgrade-tester supposed to work locally or do I need to create an image before running it ? I get a disk0.qcow not found error
<mvo> yw
<mvo> jibel: its suppoed to be able to create it for you, however it looks like ubuntu-vm-builder now outputs a random filename for the qcow image - that is rather odd and seems to be what breaks it :/
<jibel> mvo, That's what I was suspecting. I'll have a look at it and let you know.
<alourie> ara: I saw you fixed double linking to instructions :-) thanks
<alourie> that definitely improves usability
<ara> alourie, thanks for reporting!
<alourie> ara: it's nothing :-)
<alourie> fixing is more important
<Zil_> hi
<Zil_> i'm inquiring about nouveau 3d drivers progress
<Zil_> i'm willing to use them with netbook 10.10
<fader_> Zil_: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu+1 -- this channel is used for coordinating testing efforts and creating tests
<Zil_> ok thx
<fader_> Zil_: Unless you have specific testing related questions (in which case the Ubuntu QA mailing list might be better, as I think everybody here is focused on testing the beta ISO images now :) )
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-31
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie> good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<alourie> ara: I had an idea and I need to ask you about that
<ara> alourie, telll me
<alourie> is there anything you currently do with test case IDs?
<ara> alourie, yes, there is just one thing we do with them
<ara> if you want to include some in a testsuite, we use the wiki "include" statement
<ara> with the needed testcases
<alourie> ara: so, when creating a test in tracker, for example, you just add the ID?
<ara> alourie, yes
<alourie> hm
<alourie> how does the wiki knows?
<alourie> or, rather, the tracker?
<alourie> ara ^^ ?
<alourie> win 4
<ara> I have to add them to the tracker
<alourie> ara: so there's no actually any means to say: "test #uni-002 is" and have it
<alourie> ?
<alourie> meaning, there's no map/sql/scripts that do that?
<ara> alourie, no
<alourie> ah
<alourie> so, in fact, there is currently no use for these IDs outsite the wiki
<alourie> ara: I've been thinking that in order to further improve on usability of the test tracker, replace that link to the instructions with real instructions
<alourie> fetch them on the fly
<ara> alourie, that would be great, but it would require quite amount of work
<ara> alourie, if you want to give it a try, feel free
<alourie> ara: well, fetching will be easy if previous DB of the cases is created..
<alourie> and that's the tricky part
<ara> alourie, I don't think the effort is worth it. With the rewording of the link, it is easy to find the instructions
<alourie> ara: I hear you, you probably right
<alourie> it just was the idea for resolving the previous state, which is no more :-)
<ara> primes2h, morning!
<primes2h> morning ara! :-)
 * fader_ syncs ISOs like an ISO syncing machine.
<jpds> Oh, a mirror.
 * fader_ chuckles.
<ara> fader_, I am just syncing on a bike
<fader_> ara: Wow, German bikes must be better than US bikes.  I think you can only get them here with up to 2G of storage.
<G> hey guys (pointed here from -devel) dealing with what seems to be a regression between lucid and maverick, was wondering if someone could give some pointers for me of the process I should be following
 * persia just completely forgot the regression tag rules, and is multitasking: hoping one of the folks anxiously awaiting beta images to be ready happens to have their bookmarks open
<ara> G, do you have a bug number?
<G> ara: yeah, sorry it's bug 615077
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615077 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] SDL local window broken in last update (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615077
<G> ara: I'm still doing some testing, but it's starting to get a bit weird, but I can for the most part prove that it's a regression between releases
<ara> G, can you add the tag "regression-potential" =
<ara> ?
<G> ara: done
<G> ara: I've just updated the bug w/ a bit more information/summaries/data
<G> ara: should I just leave it at that, or is there more I should do?
<ara> G, I think that's a good state to leave the bug, thanks
<G> ara: what about Importance, I've got a feeling it's more like High now (SDL is a lesser used, but still common option)
<bladernr_> the server ISOs have appeared on iso.qa.ubuntu.com.  Game on
<fader_> \o/
<ara> G, I think that you can leave it as Medium for now, if the developers want to rise it, they will
<G> ara: okay, thanks for the help!
<bladernr_> ara... wubi still broken (using the 31/08 ISO for amd64)
<ara> bladernr_, oops
<ara> bladernr_, have you let ev know?
<bladernr_> I opened a bug and pinged him yesterday, but got no reply
<bladernr_> I'm going to update the bug with the new info (and try to poke around the win bootloader to see if that looks ok) and ping him again
<bladernr_> ara:  think I should just ping him, or assign it to him in LP?
<ara> bladernr_, both things, assign it to him, but try to ping him at #ubuntu-installer
<ara> bladernr_, yesterday it was a holiday in the UK
<ara> bladernr_, maybe that's why he didn't reply
<bladernr_> Yeah, I think davmor2 told me about that
<cjwatson> could somebody change the first part of the channel topic to "Testing Maverick Beta ISOs"?
<fader_> Has anyone else noticed the timezone selector being painfully slow?
<fader_> I can't tell if it's just something going on on my VM or what... it's not easily reproducible :/
<ameetp> fader_: no, I haven't seen this behavior
<fader_> ameetp: Okay, cool... I think it was something on my system then, as after a few minutes I was unable to reproduce
<fader_> My system load was quite low though... it's weird
<fader_> Maybe some weird I/O thing
<ameetp> what flavor are you testing?  I'm testing Ubuntu server...
<fader_> ameetp: Ah, I was testing ubuntu alternate in OEM mode, which is about the only way to get the GTK tz selector at the moment I believe :)
<fader_> At least until the desktop images are posted
<skaet> topic
<fader_> ameetp: I'm noticing the same thing with mythbuntu amd64, BTW -- very slow performance on the tz selector at first
<fader_> I *think* it's due to the fact that it's doing work in the background and I'm running in a VM
<fader_> I'm not going to file a bug until someone tries it on real hardware
<charlie-tca> anyone seeing weird messages after installing full encrypted?
<charlie-tca> kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME= 'mapper/number16-root' disagree
<ameetp> fader_:  I think I just bricked my HP... not related to Ubuntu, but the harddrive took early retirement.
<fader_> ameetp: Gah, that sucks dude
<ameetp> fader_:  The HP is where I did the native installs
<fader_> ameetp: http://newegg.com ;)
<ameetp> fader_: heh.  Man this sucks.  I'll try in a VM in a bit and get back to you
<ameetp> charlie-tca: what flavor?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 386 alt
<charlie-tca> screenshot http://imagebin.org/112185
<fader_> ameetp: Yeah, I would be interested to see if you see it in a VM as well
<ameetp> charlie-tca: I see. haven't tested that yet
<ameetp> fader_: will let you know
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> I haven't filed a bug. The install and restart work
<charlie-tca> hmm, doing something wrong. I can't find any new bugs this time
<IdleOne> cyphermox: leave a message with czajkowski
<ameetp> fader_:  I didn't see any performance issues mythbuntu amd64 on the tz selection
<fader_> ameetp: Okay, probably just something on my end
<fader_> Thanks for testing
<ameetp> fader_: I recommend you stop running VMs on the netbook ;).  It will start to hover...
<fader_> ameetp: I'm on my main system now... plenty of surface area to radiate heat away :P
<ameetp> :)
<bladernr_> anyone know why the Ubuntu Desktop images aren't showing up on the ISO tracker? (I know they've been respun at least twice, but are they being spun again?
<charlie-tca> They are being respun again
<cjwatson> indeed
<bladernr_> charlie-tca:  heh... wow...
<cjwatson> waiting for a new ubiquity
<bladernr_> cjwatson:  ack... good luck y'all
<cjwatson> it's been a rough day for Ubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> didn't want to waste testers' time on it
<charlie-tca> thank you! We do appreciate that
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing Maverick Beta ISOs |https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<nhandler> Better?
<charlie-tca> Thank you
 * charlie-tca thinks most people just test what ever is on the tracker, though.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-01
<charlie-tca> quadrapassel will not start in xubuntu when alt 386 is installed
<czajkowski> IdleOne: sup?
<IdleOne> I was telling cyphermox to ping you about changing the topic because I had noticed you were the last to do it but nhandle r took care of it
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie> good morning ara
<ara> morning alourie
<Claudinux> morning
<pedro_> is somebody else not getting the language selection on boot with kubuntu alt 386?
<cjwatson> the Kubuntu people asked me not to show that
<cjwatson> bug 608746
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608746 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kubuntu Maverick CD Boot Changes (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608746
<cjwatson> the inconsistency bugs me, but not enough to argue about it
<pedro_> cjwatson, right that's why i was asking since the others alt images are showing it
<pedro_> but if they decided that, it's ok i guess
<pedro_> thanks cjwatson
<primes2h> ara: morning.
<ara> hey primes2h
<primes2h> ara: Installing Maverick Beta in Virtualbox I have some text alignment issue in Ubiquity due to the 640x480 fixed resolution.
<ara> primes2h, can you share a screenshot?
<primes2h> ara: I didn't try with 800x600 on a normal installation.
<primes2h> ara:
<primes2h> yes
<fader_> primes2h: Is it in the slideshow?  (E.g. bug 627623)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627623 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "text in installer slideshow overruns edge of panel (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627623
<ara> if it is in the slideshow, they are working on it, but it is not going to be fixed in beta
<primes2h> fader_: Sure. That's the one.
<fader_> Cool :)  As ara says, it won't be fixed for beta but it will for release
<primes2h> fader_: Great. That's another important one that should be fixed. bug #589204
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589204 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution Setup Assistant dialog too large for netbook screens (affects: 2) (heat: 48)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589204
<fader_> primes2h: +1; that one's been making me cry for a while :)
<primes2h> fader_: eheh
<primes2h> me too :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, can not reproduce the static IP bug I filed. Blame it on fatigue last night.
<primes2h> fader_: btw, there is also this unpleasant bug #628159 (since Lucid though but reported now) in Ubiquity.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628159 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Some ubiquity slideshow titles goes (smaller) to a new line (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628159
<primes2h> but you probably didn't face it because the language ;-)
<fader_> primes2h: Indeed, that's ugly
 * ara takes a quick break
<charlie-tca> fader_: confirmed bug 628221 on resizing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628221 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partitioner shows Xubuntu as "Ubuntu Maverick" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628221
<fader_> charlie-tca: Thanks!
<charlie-tca> no, thank you. I never saw the Ubuntu side until I read the report
<fader_> We should have a competition to see who can file the most ISO bugs and who can get the most important one! :P
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> took me all night to find just one, and then it was already filed
<fader_> Heh, yeah I hate that... whenever I find a really juicy one, someone else has already filed it every time :)
<bladernr_> fader_:  sorry... you can get it this time since I'm not able to do much at the moment...
<bladernr_> I'll check with you before filing important ones ;-)
<fader_> bladernr_: Heh, cop out :P
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 386 desktop is failing in hardware, passing in VBox
<charlie-tca> burned a new cd to try again
<fader_> Hmm, yeah it worked for me in vbox :/
<fader_> That's concerning
<charlie-tca> might be the cd
 * fader_ crosses his fingers.
<charlie-tca> couldn't even boot to the live environment with it without errors
<fader_> Yuck.
<charlie-tca> well, crap. Erased the wrong drive
<charlie-tca> live cd worked this time
<fader_> Heheh
<fader_> charlie-tca: Sorry about your drive though :(
<charlie-tca> The joys of one too many drives, huh?
<charlie-tca> me too, sorry
<charlie-tca> I guess if the image works, it will be fine. I can always reinstall again
<bladernr_> charlie-tca:  well, that's ok, you can just restore it from backup, yeah?  ;-)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> well....
<bladernr_> yeah...
<fader_> bladernr_: That's mean, dude
<fader_> :P
<bladernr_> me too
<fader_> Backups are those things we all tell *other* people to make
<charlie-tca> oh, the correct answer is "sure"
<bladernr_> because it could never happen to me
<charlie-tca> that's why I have lots of drive space, right?
<bladernr_> exactly!
<bladernr_> heheh... and if you run out again, you can just make more ;-)
<charlie-tca> I am so good, I have room for backups on two different systems, just so I don't lose anything
<charlie-tca> hmm, Maybe it is time to use that space now
<bladernr_> heh... why not.  not like you're going to run out or anything
<charlie-tca> Well, not any more at least
<charlie-tca> Well, installing from software center is confusing now. It never says "install". How many will know "Use this source" means install this application?
<charlie-tca> Oh, it doesn't. First you authorize the source, then you have to say install
<fader_> charlie-tca: It's like authorizing a nuclear strike... you have to have two people click the mouse at exactly the same time
<fader_> :)
<charlie-tca> Starting to think so
<charlie-tca> Good thing it was simplified
<charlie-tca> Oh, well, I crashed it anyway
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> You have the touch of death
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I learned from the best
<fader_> Oh, nice... I was holding off on a testcase because it was marked as started, but it's a spammer: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4500/117
<fader_> :(
<fader_> The best part is they actually made an account to do that :(
<charlie-tca> That's neat! :-(
<charlie-tca> Maybe ara can delete that one?
<fader_> Yeah, I am hoping someone can
<fader_> And the account
<ara> I can do that
<fader_> But not until I copy that URL down in case I ever need a reebok jersey!  Where else can I find one online?
<ara> fader_, :D
<ara> fader_, sorry, deleted! :D
<fader_> Oh noes!  My jersey!
<fader_> ara: Thanks :)
<ara> I hope that that does not start being something common...
<fader_> Me too... that would be very annoying
<charlie-tca> +1
<fader_> It would be much worse if they marked it as something other than 'started'
<fader_> That's my big concern from this
<charlie-tca> hmm, true. You have to check each test to see if it really got done.
<fader_> Yeah.  I can't think of a good way of dealing with that, short of having more stringent requirements to join the ISO testing.  Which would be sad :(
<charlie-tca> yup, but might be needed in the long run.
<ara> OK, guys, it is 10pm here, I am going to call it a day
<fader_> ara: Good night!
<ara> happy testing everybody!
<fader_> \o/
<ara> :D
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-02
<fader_> Netboot amd64s done!
 * fader_ wanders off to find some food.
<cjwatson> fader_: as of a week or so ago, I can actually tell people to make backups and not feel like an utter hypocrite!
<fader_> cjwatson: Wow... deja dup or something else? :)
<cjwatson> I used duplicity for a while but I'm afraid it sucks for full system restore
<cjwatson> I had to do a full restore with it, and assembled a long list of bugs that I had to work around by hand; not really what I want in a backup tool
<fader_> Ugh :/
<cjwatson> I'm now using a wrapper around rsync --link-dest=, which is a truly awesome rsync option I never knew about before.  A friend of mine wrote a wrapper script called 'rsbackup' which is doing the job fine
<fader_> Hmm, I will have to check that out.  I know rsync has a zillion options but I've only used it for pulling ISOs.
<cjwatson> duplicity and its derivatives are probably fine for backing up subdirectories of your filesystem, but for example the restore feature doesn't use numeric ids on restore, which makes it hopeless for a full system restore so I conclude that that use case was never properly tested
<cjwatson> I should get around to reporting that batch of bugs, but I have an alternative now ...
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> Yeah, I don't really feel the need for a full restore.  If I keep my data I'm happy.
<fader_> My backup strategy is scp'ing it to a separate system in my basement, which is better than nothing but far from foolproof
<cjwatson> I should poke my friend to publish his script properly so that I can recommend it to people
<fader_> Yeah, that would be cool!
 * fader_ waits for the PPA ;)
<cjwatson> keeping the rest of the system is a negligible amount of space compared to keeping the data, and saves a certain amount of aggravation at just the point when I can least afford aggravation (i.e. when a hard disk has just died)
<charlie-tca> +1 for a good backup solution
<cjwatson> duplicity is probably still better for backups to the cloud or whatever, though.  plain rsync creates too many little files for that
<cjwatson> (but lots-of-little-files is good for local backups because then you can cd to your backup!)
<ev> cjwatson is setting new Kubuntu, ubuntu-netbook, kubuntu-mobile, and kubuntu-dvd images to build when ubiquity 2.3.14 lands in the archive.  Just a heads up, we could use some testing and someone to post them to the tracker.
<cjwatson> these fix OOM issues in the ubiquity KDE frontend, and an infinite loop during installation when installing from a USB image with persistence enabled (at least?)
<ev> and not having a hostname set in the KDE installer
<fader_> Ah, d'oh... I think I just submitted a bug on that -- bug 628563
<ubot4> fader_: Bug 628563 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/628563 is private
 * fader_ smacks ubot4.
<fader_> bug 628563
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628563 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "plugininstall.py crashed with IOError in command() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628563
<fader_> ev: When do you think they'll be built?
<cjwatson> starting in a bit over an hour
<cjwatson> (guess)
<fader_> Hmm... I'm not sure if I am able to update the tracker or not, actually :/
<fader_> I'll check in in a bit and see if I can manage to make it work :)  Otherwise we might have to wait for ara to wake up :/
<fader_> (Check in once there are ISOs to try to post, I mean.)
<fader_> Hmm, I don't see the builds on cdimage... is there anybody still awake who might know where else to look?
<fader_> (I'm hoping the .uk folks are in bed by now! :) )
<stgraber> they should show up on cdimage ...
<stgraber> you can probably track the build process on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/
<stgraber> fader_: you have the right to add them to the tracker
<stgraber> fader_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/admin/addbuild
<fader_> stgraber: I thought I might :)  I'm just not sure how the interface works, never having done it
<fader_> Though I don't think the builds are ready :/
<stgraber> basically you fill that form once per "version" number, so if you have 20100102 out, you tick everything that's been rebuilt with that version number, you enter the version number at the bottom of the page and it'll add them to the tracker + send the e-mails
<fader_> stgraber: Ahh, sounds reasonable.  Thanks!
<stgraber> np
<stgraber> ok, now just finishing some edubuntu testing and I should be done for today
<fader_> Though since they're not there I think I might give up and go to bed :/
<stgraber> anyone on Pacific time with admin access ? :)
<fader_> Hmm, good question
<stgraber> slangasek used to do a great job at that ;)
<fader_> heheh
<fader_> slangasek never sleeps!
<fader_> persia isn't in the Pacific timezone but he keeps weird hours... I have no idea if he's up or not  (or if he has admin access to the ISO tracker)
<fader_> sbeattie would be my only other guess from the list of folks in here
 * persia doesn't have admin access
<fader_> persia: We can probably fix that if you're going to reply to messages like that :P
 * fader_ thinks persia never sleeps too.
<stgraber> ouch, we really need to update the access list for the ISO tracker ...
<fader_> Agreed
<fader_> stgraber: Do you have a list of who has access?
<persia> Might it make sense to have it be the same as the ubuntu-release team?
<fader_> persia: That's probably a good start, though I don't know that we should restrict it to that
<fader_> 'sufficient but not necessary'
<stgraber> I currently have: stgraber, henrik, pitti, jriddell, hobbsee, bdmurray, keybuk, mathiaz, cr3, dendrobates, pedro, ara, slangasek, cjwatson, liw, mdz, jcastro, ogasawara, nand, schwuk, cmsj, cgregan, sbeattie, sayakb, robbiew, gruemaster, sfunk, fader, plars and jamiebennett
<fader_> skaet should *definitely* have access, off the top of my head
<fader_> Since she's the new slangasek ;)
<stgraber> that'd make sense ;) and I see a few who shouldn't have access anymore ;)
<fader_> Yeah, but I'd rather have too many people than too few
<fader_> (At least from people we know aren't going to do crazy things :) )
<stgraber> I can't find skaet in the ISO testing database so I can't grant her admin rights
<fader_> Heh, we'll have to fix that :)
<fader_> One more thing to drop on her :)
<stgraber> oh, found her, she just didn't use her nick as username
 * skaet has a LONG way to go before she's even close to slangasek level of competence...
<skaet> stgraber,  :)
<fader_> skaet: You already seem to have started the not sleeping part ;)
<stgraber> done
<persia> fader_, That's 90% perceptual, and therefore easy :)
<stgraber> skaet: you should see a lot more options on iso.qa.ubuntu.com now
<skaet> fader_,  heh.  trying to figure out what goes into release notes...
<fader_> persia: Which part, the not sleeping or something else?
<persia> fader_, appearing to not sleep
 * fader_ seems to always be sleeping, so it balances out.
<fader_> :)
<plars> stgraber: plars and I have access to it because of another qatracker instance that uses the same db
<skaet> stgraber,  cool.
<plars> err
<plars> jamiebennett and I :)
<fader_> skaet: Don't ask me... I'd be likely to tell you to just fill whatever space you have left by piping fortune through cowsay
<fader_> <-- bad influence
<plars> I don't normally talk about myself in the 3rd person... really :)
<fader_> Heheh
<skaet> fader_,  lol
<stgraber> plars: which is kind of weird because you have explicit admin rights on the ISO instance, I guess ara probably went with the easy way of making you admins then ;)
<fader_> Like I said, the more the merrier.  The more people we can have on-hand
<fader_> d'oh
<fader_> ... on-hand to do this sort of thing, the better (within reason)
<fader_> IMO, YMMV, ®, ™, ec.
<fader_> etc.
 * fader_ apparently needs to go to bed.
<stgraber> ;)
<fader_> You wouldn't think that a few liters of whisky would have this effect, but there you go.
<fader_> Anywho, is anybody going to be around in, say, an hour who might be able to check on the kubuntu respins *and* has admin access to the ISO tracker?
 * stgraber won't
<stgraber> (we really need to script that part ...)
<fader_> If not I think we'll have to leave it for ara.  Which isn't an enormous deal at this point as I think she'll be on in 3-3.5 hours anyway
<fader_> I'll drop her an email and ask her to check
<stgraber> I see that the kubuntu livefs is being built right now
<fader_> stgraber: Where are you seeing that?  I tried looking at the URL you tossed out earlier but my tiny brain couldn't cope with the choices :)
<stgraber> though then the actual CD/DVD/... still need to be generated so it's probably going to still take an hour
<stgraber> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/maverick/kubuntu/20100902/
<fader_> Aha, thanks!
<fader_> Yeah, I'm not going to make it an hour before starting to test and still be at all functional tomorrow, so I will bail. :(  For release I'd stick it out but I think I can accomplish more by being fresh tomorrow
<fader_> stgraber: Thanks for the help dude!  $beers_or_pies++
<stgraber> so basically for live images, they first have the livefs built with logs in livefs-build-logs/maverick/<distro-variant>/<version> then the actual CD/DVD/... is built with logs in /cd-build-logs/maverick/<distro-variant>/<version>/
<fader_> Is this documented anywhere or just passed on by word of mouth around the campfire? :)
 * fader_ is too lazy to search the wiki right now.
<stgraber> I doubt it's documented but who knows, maybe it's, "somewhere" ;)
<fader_> (No need to point me to docs if they exist -- I can search tomorrow... just thinking I should document it if they don't exist)
<fader_> Heh
<persia> At least it's documented in the CD building code.
<fader_> Oh man, that's the worst possible answer :P
<fader_> Okay, something to grep around for then
 * fader_ scribbles in Tomboy.
<persia> There ought be readmes.  Take a look at the debian-cd code (the branch, not the package)
<fader_> persia: Added to my notes to check out, thanks!
 * fader_ heads for bed.
<fader_> 'Night all!
<stgraber> good night
<jibel> If I'm dropped to a grub shell after a wubi upgrade, I file a bug against grub or wubi ?
<cjwatson> there are already loads of bugs for that :(
<cjwatson> (wubi, to start with, keeps them better categorised)
<cjwatson> oh, thinking about it, lupin will need the same fix I applied to wubi.  That will be a start
 * ara -> lunch
<cjwatson> ubuntu netbook i386 reposted
<fader_> Is it safe to start on the kubuntu DVDs?
<cjwatson> kubuntu desktop reposted
<cjwatson> hm, might be a plan if we respun kubuntu DVD
<cjwatson> since it has no tests and known bugs
<cjwatson> disabled on the tracker, respin queued
<fader_> Thanks, cjwatson... I'll switch to the desktop image
<fader_> Hmm, is the lack of an automatic split partitioning option in kubuntu a bug or a feature?
<fader_> I don't seem to be able to resize from within the manual partitioner, either :(
<cjwatson> ubuntustudio reposted
<cjwatson> fader_: you sure it's not just "can't resize given your current partitioning setup" then?
<fader_> cjwatson: Could be, though I'd expect a message to that effect and I'm surprised that kubuntu is affected when ubuntu and xubuntu are not
<cjwatson> you don't necessarily get a message if the partition is non-resizable
<cjwatson> but feel free to file a bug with logs and we can look ...
<fader_> Will do, once I finish the OEM install I started instead. :)  Thanks!
<fader_> cjwatson: Bug 628815, though I don't feel I should mark the test case as failed unless someone else can reproduce -- it's possible that I'm just missing something
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628815 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot resize from kubuntu partitioner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628815
<cyphermox> fader_, I saw this too, but figured it was because there was no use in resizing/no way to resize the given setup, as cjwatson put it
<fader_> cyphermox: It's weird though... ubuntu and xubuntu have no problems on the exact same setup
<fader_> I would expect to have the option to resize in the manual partitioner, at least, even if I couldn't actually resize anything
<cjwatson> fader_: your manual resize screenshot shows the "New partition size in megabytes" spinner
<cjwatson> can you not use that?
<fader_> cjwatson: D'oh, I misinterpreted the box :[
<fader_> I thought it implied deleting the partition and creating a new one, so I didn't stick anything in there... let me try that.
<cjwatson> I have no idea why you aren't getting an automatic resize option though; the logs suggest that you should
<cjwatson> so perhaps that's a bug in ubiquity's KDE frontend
<cjwatson> (posted to bug)
<cjwatson> it's "New (partition size)"
<cjwatson> rather than "(New partition) size"
<fader_> Yeah, I read it as the latter rather than the former :[
<marjo> anybody else testing ubuntu studio i386?
<cjwatson> Kubuntu DVD reposted
<cjwatson> Kubuntu Mobile i386 posted, but I don't know how to add testcases for it.  Help?
<marjo> hi cjwatson
<charlie-tca> downloading ubuntustudio 64 for testing, but it says it it a 3 hour download here
<fader_> Ouch... with zsync and everything?
<charlie-tca> don't have a copy yet
<xdatap> hi guys, i'm testing Ubuntu Studio i386, and I got during entire disk installation this: linux-headers-rt : Depends: linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt but it is not installable
<xdatap> is it already known?
<xdatap> ara, marjo: ping
<ara> xdatap, hello
<xdatap> ara, do you know if this problem with ubuntu studio is known? otherwise I'll open a bug (hello!)
<ara> xdatap, it might be known, actually, cjwatson and marjo are debugging issues with ubuntu studio at #ubuntu-release right now
<ara> xdatap, would you mind stepping in and ask cjwatson?
<xdatap> ara, sure, i'm going in that channel, thanks
<cjwatson> the latest version was supposed to have fixed that
<cjwatson> but I'm midway through a test now
<cjwatson> you know, I bet I know what this is
<cjwatson> it's the Launchpad bug that's the bane of my life
<xdatap> cjwatson, do you recommend to sync the image again? I'm testing the image linked in the iso tracker
<cjwatson> no, I recommend that I rebuild the image :-)
<xdatap> cjwatson, ok :)
<cjwatson> I think.  Just checking a few things out
<cjwatson> yes, I think I accidentally built with an old ubuntustudio-desktop
<cjwatson> how annoying
<cjwatson> I've kicked it off again
<primes2h> cjwatson: are you talking about this launchpad bug #628755?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with that
<primes2h> cjwatson: ok. :-)
<pedro_> is the kubuntu dvd i386 ok to test or it's going to be rebuild?
<pedro_> i'm getting a can not mount /dev/loop0 here with that image
<fader_> pedro_: I just finished syncing that image, let me try to reproduce
<fader_> pedro_: What mode were you testing in?
<pedro_> fader_, live session/ubiquity install , the first option
<pedro_> fader_, thanks
<cjwatson> right, posted ubuntustudio 20100902.1, which I'm fairly sure will be better
<cjwatson> pedro_: I believe it's OK to test
<fader_> pedro_: It seems to be working for me so far under VirtualBox
<fader_> Copying files...
<pedro_> fader_, ok so it's probably something wrong with my image here, will download it again, thanks
<ScottK> Is there anyone around who is/can do wubi testing for Kubuntu?  We've got no one that I know of who can do it.
<ScottK> fader_: Could you also do Kubuntu dvd live session on amd64?  No one seems to have picked up the easy one there.
<fader_> ScottK: I'll give it a shot.  I always avoid those as I've never ever managed to get persistence to work, but there's always a first time ;)
<charlie-tca> We could use help with wubi testing for Xubuntu, too.
<ScottK> fader_: Even if it's pass with a bug for persistence I'll take it.
<fader_> Roger... just finishing up the ubiquity case and I'll pick up the live session one
<ScottK> fader_: Thanks.
<dholbach> hola
<dholbach> is there anything special to make kubuntu live in kvm work?
<dholbach> after choosing "just test, don't install", I'm looking at a black screen and a mouse cursor
<ScottK> dholbach: How much ram does it have?
<dholbach> ScottK, 500, let me give it some more :)
<dholbach> 500M
<jibel> ScottK, I can do kubuntu wubi amd64.
<ScottK> It should just work, but will likely come up in Netbook on kvm
<ScottK> jibel: Great.
<ScottK> dholbach: Are you on amd64 in your vm?
<dholbach> ScottK, I gave it -m 1000, i386, same thing
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> I installed on hardware with 1gb ram, so I know it ~works.
<dholbach> ScottK, does ~/.xsession-errors help you?
<ScottK> dholbach: How about /var/log/kdm.log
<ScottK> It should be short enough for pastbin even
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487341/
<dholbach> it's very short
<dholbach> let me restart kdm and see what happens
<dholbach> now I get a desktop, but the mouse doesn't move
<dholbach> very weird
<dholbach> alt-f1 opens the main menu, so I guess it's functional, somehow, minus the mouse
<ScottK> dholbach: kdm log is normal.  That's where you'll usually find out about X crashing.
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487342/ is longer now
<dholbach> let me try the ubuntu live
<ScottK> (EE) VMWARE(0): vmmouse enable failed is why you have no mouse
<dholbach> that's weird because the mouse worked in the "install or test" dialogue
<dholbach> I just ran 'sudo restart kdm'
<fader_> ScottK: live session itself works but if I add "persistent" to the boot options, I end up at an initramfs shell with "aufs mount failed"; is this a bug or am I still messing up persistence? :)
<ScottK> fader_: I vote bug.  Please file it and then add it to the test result.
<fader_> ScottK: Will do, thanks
<sbeattie> fader_: you have a parition that has the needed casper_rw or home_rw label, correct?
<fader_> sbeattie: Yep, just created one.  I used fat32 as the instructions didn't specify what fs to use... should I be using ext* instead?
<dholbach> ubuntu-dvd-live-i386 worked flawlessly
<sbeattie> fader_: dunno if it'll work with fat32, extX is all I've ever used.
<fader_> sbeattie: Maybe that's it then... let me try ext3 first before I file bugs
<fader_> Aha, looks like that was it... I'll confirm and then update the instructions on the wiki
<dholbach> ok this time it worked, no idea why
<cjwatson> bug 627672 is unfixed in Ubuntu desktop because I didn't want to impose even more QA load; it would be nice to confirm for the release notes that creating the USB stick without persistence works around it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<cjwatson> if somebody has time for that
<cyphermox> cjwatson, I'll check it
<fader_> Gah, I still can't get persistence to work.   Same behavior I always get -- things just don't seem to persist and my "casper_rw" filesystem isn't mounted.
<fader_> Can anybody who has ever gotten it to work hold my hand for a minute or two and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<fader_> What I did:
<fader_> 1. Created an ext3 fs as /dev/sdb1, labeled "casper_rw".  (Verified with e2label that it is labeled as such.)
<fader_> 2. Booted the live session but hit F6 and added "persistent" to the boot options.
<fader_> 3. Changed settings, created things in the home folder, etc.
<fader_> 4. Rebooted with 'persistent' again, noting that none of my changes persisted.  (And that /dev/sdb1 is not mounted anywhere.)
 * ScottK has only ever tried persistence on usb sticks where it's just point and click in usb-creator.
<sbeattie> fader_: through the magic of aufs, /dev/sdb1 won't appear to be mounted.
<sbeattie> fader_: can you manually mount it and see if it had anything written to it?
<fader_> sbeattie: Sure
<fader_> sbeattie: Nada.  Just lost+found.
<fader_> Hang on, let me try something
<dholbach> ubuntustudio failed to install.
<sbeattie> fader_: okay, I'm trying it with the regular livecd, as there's no way I can get a dvd downloaded by EOD.
 * charlie-tca knows that feeling. My ubuntustudio still has 1.5 hours to go, and my upgrade test is waiting for the updates to complete to run it. (Maybe another hour)
<ScottK> fader_: In the mean time, would you please mark the live test pass.
<dholbach> charlie-tca, the rt kernel is not installable
 * ScottK thought it didn't exist.
<fader_> Ah, got it... I had used "casper-rw" when I did fat32, but "casper_rw" when I did ext3
<fader_> :(
<fader_> Turns out "casper-rw" works
<charlie-tca> well, at least I will have images
<fader_> sbeattie: ^^ I got it tested, but thanks
<sbeattie> fader_: awesome
<sbeattie> fader_: and sorry for steering you wrong on - vs. _
<ScottK> charlie-tca and dholbach: rmadison linux-rt supports my notion it's not in maverick.
<fader_> sbeattie: No worries, thanks for the help :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<dholbach> ScottK, something during the installation wants it in
<ScottK> dholbach: Yep.  That would be a bug ....
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day, still need to prepare a few other things over here
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
 * fader_ updates the wiki for persistence to be more clear.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping
<sbeattie> fader_: one thing to watch for is that if install packages into the persistent live image for one arch and then try to use that persistent image for another arch, things will be... unhappy.
<fader_> sbeattie: Heh, good to know.  I had planned to re-mkfs it before using it for future tests anyway, as it seems like a good idea to not have holdovers from earlier builds anyway
<fader_> But that info might save me a headache in the future ;)
<sbeattie> fader_: yeah. might be best to add wiping the partition to the testcase.
<fader_> Good idea, I'll do that now
<ara> kvm is getting on my nerves today
 * fader_ -> lunch
<cyphermox> cjwatson, usb stick created without persistence, I was able to complete the desktop i386 install
<cjwatson> dholbach seems to have been using the old image.  His problem is what I respun for.
<cjwatson> cyphermox: excellent, thanks
<charlie-tca> still downloading; 40 minutes left
<skaet> ScottK, ara,  first attempt at Kubuntu install through WUBI from CD didn't seem to work.  How long should the Kubuntu splash screen be on during the reboot, before going to desktop?
<ara> skaet, I am not a Wubi expert, sorry, maybe ScottK knows better
<ScottK> skaet: Kubuntu starts up much slower than Ubuntu, but I've never used WUBI, so no idea what's reasonable.
<cyphermox> skaet, last time I did the tests it wasn't *that* long
<cyphermox> skaet, a minute maybe?
<skaet> last time I did it (10.04.1) was about 3-4 minutes was my memory.
 * ScottK pokes at jibel to see if he knows.
<cyphermox> skaet, in a VM or on metal?
<skaet> metal
<skaet> \o/ patience is rewarded - it took about 8 minutes, then went into another reboot, and I now I have a desktop.
 * ScottK calls that a win.
 * cyphermox is trying amd64 and i386 in VMs right now
<marjo__> cjwatson: finally, successful install and boot of ubuntu studio i386!
<skaet> ScottK,  worth putting a note in the release notes about the time to be patient?
<cjwatson> marjo__: yay
<ScottK> skaet: I'd say not.
<marjo__> cjwatson: tested w/ virtualbox, not physical hw
<marjo__> cjwatson: what magic did you have to do w/ the image?
<skaet> ScottK,  ack
<cjwatson> respin.  it was just archive skew
<cjwatson> I rebuilt before the ubuntustudio-meta build had made it into the archive
<cjwatson> which was an upload to fix this bug, so ...
<cjwatson> I should have noticed it before posting, since there was an entry for it in report.html
<marjo__> cjwatson, pedro: ack; so my dvd burner and brasero may still be ok
<marjo__> pedro_ ^^^
<cjwatson> well, it doesn't account for your earlier md5sum problems
<cjwatson> it accounts for the failure at "Select and install packages"
<pedro_> marjo__, roger that
<marjo__> cjwatson: oh, yes, that was with swh-plugins
<ScottK> Anyone able to do Kubuntu Lucid -> Maverick upgrade on amd64 test?
<ScottK> Also need a Kubuntu liver amd64 autoresize test....
<cyphermox> ScottK, autoresize I can test it shortly
<cyphermox> I already have the iso downloaded
<marjo__> cyphermox: thx
<ScottK> Thanks.
<fader_> ScottK: I filed a but about the live amd64 autoresize but I'd like someone else to see if they can reproduce: bug 628815
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628815 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot resize from kubuntu partitioner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628815
<fader_> cyphermox: ^^
<cjwatson> fader_: ScottK already reproduced that, and it goes together with the bug about inappropriate "Guided" IMO
<cyphermox> yup
<fader_> cjwatson: Okay, thanks... I missed that he'd seen it
<cyphermox> fader_, I pinged ScottK about it earlier
 * ScottK was ranting in #ubuntu-installer, not here.
<fader_> Hehe
<cjwatson> Guided> (bug 628864)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628864 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Guided" install does no guiding and wipes out existing install without warning (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628864
<ScottK> Yeah. That's the one where the ranting came in.
<cyphermox> ScottK, confirming Kubuntu Desktop amd64 also doesn't have the auto-resize
<ScottK> cyphermox: Thanks.
 * cyphermox syncs the ubuntu dvd amd64
<charlie-tca> ubuntustudio 64bit full disk install running in VBox
<ameetp> Hankyone:  Could try the kernel suggested in bug 561802 when you get a chance
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561802 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[i915] blank screen on Latitude E6410 (affects: 37) (heat: 232)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561802
<Hankyone> ameetp: sure
<ameetp> thanks
<ameetp> Hankyone:  bug 519066 as well please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519066 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Microphone doesn't work on Dell Precision M6500 (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 74)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519066
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: ubuntustudio amd64: how's it going?
<charlie-tca> select and install software 93%
<charlie-tca> oops, installing grub
<charlie-tca> looks good
<charlie-tca> It looks like it worked to me. I am just waiting for grub and reboot
<charlie-tca> ubuntustudio amd 64 full disk install completed
<marjo__> charlie-tca: thx
<Hankyone> ameetp: on it
<charlie-tca> no problem
<ameetp> Hankyone: thank you
<jibel> ScottK, I'm unable to complete the test of Kubuntu Wubi because of grub.
<ScottK> jibel: OK.  We got another tester, so it's OK.
<jibel> My setup is a dual boot XP/Lucid.
<jibel> ScottK, I install Kubuntu in windows on a file, the installation runs fine
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK has little idea about Windows stuff.
<jibel> ScottK, but when I restart, I have grub 0.95 -> windows bootloader -> grub 0.98 with no entry for kubuntu only the lucid entries
<ScottK> OK.  If I knew a thing about wubi, I might know what to do about that.
<cjwatson> grub 0.95?!
 * ScottK steps aside for the grub police.
<jibel> yes.
<cjwatson> where did that get dug up from?
<cjwatson> wubi should be grub 2 across the board nowadays
<cjwatson> not that I can really look now, just wanted to express WTF
<jibel> cjwatson, I don't know this system has been upgraded since gutsy.
<charlie-tca> Do I have to tell you publish Xubuntu? I am new at this project lead thing
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I probably ought to have asked, but I did it because it looked OK :-)
<charlie-tca> I am glad.
<cjwatson> if I should unpublish it and hold off for something or other, then tell me *that*
<charlie-tca> It looks ready, and I usually speak up if it is not ready
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I only waited for ubuntustudio because people were unsure for a bit
<charlie-tca> I am running an upgrade test yet, but don't want to wait for that
<jibel> cjwatson, I confirm the version 0.95 is the main grub and 1.98 has been installed by kubuntu (not 0.98 sorry)
<cjwatson> ah, that's more like it
<cjwatson> anyway, don't know for the moment sorry
<marjo__> cjwatson: ubuntu studio manual partitioning test case passed
<cjwatson> cool
<cyphermox> I'm still waiting after d-i on ubuntu dvd amd64, and burning another dvd for live persistence...
<cyphermox> persistence didn't seem to get to start, I was getting some errors reading .so files in e.g. gconftool :/
<marjo__> folks: thx to everyone for all of your testing efforts! we really appreciate it
<cyphermox> cjwatson; completed dvd amd64 d-i and live w/ persistence.
<cyphermox> i cannot mark it as such now, we just had a fire alarm in the office :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-03
<ara> good morning alL!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-04
<kamilg33k> Trying to boot Maverick Beta from USB, stuck at the SYSLINUX 3.82 message, no command prompt available. What would be the troubleshooting steps?
<Alaric> bonjour y'a quelqu'un?
<njin_> We have not CASE ID for this : http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-05
<codyc1515> hey all
<codyc1515> i would just like to introduce myself to the team
<codyc1515> how are you all?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-29
<jibel> bah, 4 crashes on login after a fresh desktop install :(
<charlie-tca> jockey backend and oneconf?
<jibel> jockey-backend, gnome-settings-daemon, unity-2d-panel and software-center
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, I forgot about gnome-settings-daemon
<jibel> Hey folks, Oneiric Beta 1 candidate are on the tracker waiting for testing!
<bladernr> jibel:  no guarantees, but I'm actually going to try to do some ISO testing this round... syncing my mirror now
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Currently testing Oneiric Beta 1 candidates | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> bladernr: finally... ;)
<chadadavis> Tracker is down. Was that a planned outage? Any news from the inside?
<skaet> jibel, ^^ ?
<skaet> chadadavis, seems to be working for me.   What are you seeing?  (if you're still seeing issues?)
<chadadavis> skaet, was unreachable, verified from external site as well. But back now, thanks for asking. Back to testing ...
<joru> Hi, i'm doing this testing for my very first time in life.
<joru> How "good" or relieable is a virtual machine test of an iso compared to e.g. running from the actual physical dvd?
<charlie-tca> joru: quite good, actually.
<charlie-tca> You might have to install guest additions to get 3d though
<charlie-tca> There are a lot of images that don't need 3d, too
<joru> charlie-tca: hmm.. guest additions
<joru> charlie-tca: ok, how do i know which need this?
<charlie-tca> all Ubuntu images need 3d to see the default desktop, although it will fallback to 2d unity, which looks almost the same
<charlie-tca> I would just run installations and check things out. If something fails, one of us will usually run the same test to see if it is valid.
<joru> charlie-tca: ok, well i think i get all kinds of errors (lockups basically, mouse not moving) when i'm running in virtualbox why i'm a bit curious
<joru> so i'm not sure which way to go
<joru> charlie-tca: ok, so now i've started an iso from a usb flashdrive and i get a notification that theer is something wrong
<joru> charlie-tca: and apport tells me to report this
<joru> is the layout of that report a similar generation of files as e.g. this bug report?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete() (affects: 108) (dups: 13) (heat: 458)" [High,Triaged]
<joru> e.g. with all those files etc
<skaet> Ubuntu desktop is rebuilding to pick up latest ubiquity changes,  other cd and dvd images will follow.
<joru> bah, not easy to report bug when propriotary drivers needed for wireless :/  =)
<joru> ah well, night :)
<jibel> does anyone receive a notification when a new image is published to the tracker ?
<chadadavis> jibel, not since alpha 3
<jibel> chadadavis, thanks for confirming. I tried a password recovery and didn't received it either. I'll check what's wrong.
<skaet> Ubuntu desktop images (20110829.1) with ubiquity update now posted on iso tracker.
<hggdh> jibel: is the server ISO stable now?
<jibel> hggdh, looks like server ISOs reached some kind of stability. Main issues are/were with ubiquity and desktop.
<jibel> hggdh, good morning BTW
<hggdh> jibel: it is already good afternoon here, so it must be 'good very late evening' for you ;-)
<hggdh> jibel: I will look at Jenkins output; please tell me if anything is in need (was busy looking at kernel tests)
<jibel> hggdh, I'll blame skaet because she posts images at 23:39
<hggdh> jibel: oh certainly. She should have waited for, say, 01:00
 * skaet notes that the server images were posted by the cron job before it was turned off.  ;)
<jibel> hggdh, on server, I got a coredump of the upgrader (or screen?)  on amd64 but haven't been able to reproduce.
<hggdh> jibel: what test?
 * hggdh goes zsyncing all ISOs
<hggdh> jibel: I am seriously considering lowering the timeout on the server (at least) jenkins jobs to 20 minutes. What is your take?
<jibel> hggdh, upgrade natty to oneiric.
<hggdh> jibel: will run it and see what happens
<charlie-tca> jibel: I got a screen dump here along with a frozen keyboard the first time trying to upgrade 386 Xubuntu natty to oneiric
<charlie-tca> I am running it again now to try and verify.
<jibel> hggdh, but that's really a sanity check. not sure how upgrading a non-LTS release applies to server.
<jibel> not good. All automated desktop tests failed :(
<charlie-tca> o.O
<hggdh> jibel: nevertheless you should not have gotten a coredump
<jibel> hggdh, lowering the timeout to 20 minutes seems reasonable.
<hggdh> jibel: OK, will update & propose for after beta1
<skaet> jibel, new image that was just posted?...
 * skaet wondering if its worth building the rest of the images...
<jibel> charlie-tca, that would explain some strange reports I saw recently. There something to investigate here.
<charlie-tca> It looked like a syslog dump on screen, and the keyboard froze completely. I had to power button off to get out of it
<jibel> skaet, yes. Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" - Alpha amd64 (20110829.1)
<skaet> Alpha is a typo on your part?  or a cut and paste of something that needs to change
<charlie-tca> jibel: the other part of the dump is the upgrade went really fast, as compared to this next attempt, that is taking over 4 hours
 * charlie-tca defines really fast as 2 1/2 hours to removing files, compared to over 4 hours now and still installing the upgrades
<cjwatson> syslog dump doesn't sound like a ubiquity bug
<cjwatson> freeze => kernel bug, in general
<cjwatson> skaet: alpha -> beta is in the betaprocess
<jibel> skaet, Alpha is a copy/paste
<cjwatson> I'll adjust that now
<skaet> thanks cjwatson
<jibel> hggdh, about automated testing, I'm now able to catch the passphrase prompt and send the passphrase then boot an encrypted LVM automatically.
<Daviey> jibel: how?
<hggdh> jibel: YES!
<hggdh> Daviey: the Power of the Mind
<jibel> Daviey, how much for the info ?
<hggdh> LOL
<Daviey> jibel: serial console, and some expect() handling? :)
<Daviey> or kvm ncurses such?
<jibel> Daviey, how much ?
<cjwatson> jibel: do your failures exhibit similar symptoms to charlie-tca's, or are these potentially separate issues?
<jibel> cjwatson, it is separate. In my case it was a screen core dump.
<jibel> I don't know the internals of do-release-upgrade but it seems to spawn a screen session and that part crashed.
<Daviey> jibel: not much. :)
<cjwatson> jibel: er, I thought we were talking about installation problems here.
<cjwatson> upgrade problems => not my department (well, they are as foundations tech lead, but not at 11pm)
<jibel> skaet, manual tests of desktop amd64 and i386 are okay. I'll check the automated tests tomorrow morning.
<skaet> jibel,  thanks for that update.   ok,  will let the rest of the cd/dvd rebuilds continue.
<jibel> Daviey, simply, the console is redirected to a unix socket and a monitor interacts with the VMs through it.
<hggdh> Daviey: interesting -- I just installed a natty server from scratch, and then dist-upgraded (in preparation to a do-release-upgrade). So a new kernel got installed, etc
<hggdh> and got a series of lines "FATAL: could not find /lib/modules/3.0.0-9/..."
<hggdh> yeah. Kernel 3.0.0-9 on Natty
<Daviey> hggdh: sucks to be you :)
<hggdh> ah. Found it. I selected 'reuse /dev/disk1.' on d-i. So... standard install creates a /boot partition and a /. / is reformatted, but /boot is not
<hggdh> Daviey: it does indeed
<Daviey> ahh
<hggdh> Will check on Oneiric, but it is probably still there. Bug...
<Daviey> jibel: nice fix!  That might be useful for other more compex tests
<Daviey> complex*
<hggdh> Daviey: indeed, and we were hoping it would work. Now we can play quite elaborate tests (as long as it is under KVM
<Daviey> \o/
<Daviey> hggdh: What UTC time do you start tomorrow?
<hggdh> Daviey: 08:00 UTC-0500
<hggdh> so 1300 UTC
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu natty to Oneiric 386 worked
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca.
 * skaet strikes that off her worry list for now
<charlie-tca> me too
<Daviey> hggdh: Are you able to ping me in your morning for a call about test cases?
<skaet> Ubuntu DVD (20110829.1) posted.
<hggdh> Daviey: of course I will
<Daviey> hggdh: rocking!
<hggdh> Daviey: we have been trying to get together for a while now... ;-)
<Daviey> hggdh: Yeah.. it's not been easy :(
<hggdh> Daviey: heh. This is the perfect understatement :-)
<hggdh> no issues here on upgrade to O server
<skaet> charlie-tca, xubuntu daily-live posted with ubiquity fix (20110829.1)
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> will sync again shortly
<Daviey> What happend with mvo's upgrader stuff?
<Daviey> I'm kinda suprised we've not had any issues raised yet.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-30
<hggdh> ah, I will finally be able to use Wubi (I think): my wife's laptop was upgraded to Windows 7, and Microsoft refused to accept the licence (too many installs). Of course, Microsoft licence phone # will refuse to pass on to a live agent, and pretty much
<hggdh> told me to go buy a new one.
<hggdh> So... my wife decided to go Ubuntu!
<hggdh> :-) took just 6 years...
<hggdh> well, TBH, she asked me if I could install MacOSX first
<skaet> Edubuntu DVD 20110830 posted.
<skaet> Mythbuntu 20110830 posted
<skaet> Kubuntu desktop (20110830) posted
<skaet> Lubuntu live cd (20110830) posted
<skaet> Kubuntu DVD (20110830) posted
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> ubuntu alternate posted to the tracker.
<jibel> desktop/server preinstalled omap/omap4 posted
<joru> Hi, i'm experiencing problems with iso.qa.ubuntu.com regarding user password reset / user registration. first of all it does not sync with other QA websites and second i receive no emails when trying to reset password / create new user.
<jibel> joru, when did you try ? there was a problem with email notifications yesterday
<joru> jibel: well i tried it i think two days ago
<joru> and i tried it about 15 mins ago
<jibel> joru, okay thanks. I'll look at it.
<joru> a few mins ago i got one mail for a new user registration
<joru> it's been delayed about.. 35 mins
<joru> i guess you'll see in the logs what i've been trying to do
<joru> if need be we can take it in pm
<joru> and i guess integrationi with launcphad/openid is not functional
<joru> jibel: well thanks anyway.
<jibel> Ubuntu DVDs added to the tracker
<jibel> joru, indeed integration with LP would be a nice addition. the code of the tracker is opened and patchs are welcome
<joru> jibel: yes it would be nice, but for me that is beyond my available time.
<jibel> :)
<joru> a side not that made me a bit confused, the text regarding shared user accounts found here is thus a bit misleading (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user/register)
<joru> jibel: qa.ubuntu.com for example swallowed my LP account but not iso.qa.ubuntu.com .. so :)
<joru> well well :)
<joru> i'll pass the ball to someone else :)
<joru> so before i mock any more i'll see if i can run my first test ever :)
<joru> Ok, i've now tested a live session on usb flash (desktop lubuntu-amd64) and after boot i get problem and system asks me to report. Apport tells me the bug already exists and that I should try dto add further information that might be helpful. How can i display/attach a crash log in this case?
<joru> this is the one that happens
<joru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/122637
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 122637 in notification-daemon (Ubuntu) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (affects: 2) (dups: 13) (heat: 102)" [Medium,Invalid]
<joru> I found out how.
<Daviey> SpamapS: hggdh just rebooted or simialr.. hold fire :)
<SpamapS> n/p
<hggdh> jibel: new jockey is now available. No crashes, but the list of proprietary options is empty
<hggdh> and nvidia-current is installed...
<charlie-tca> still getting oneconf-service and oneconf-query crashes after installing Xubuntu i386 alternate
<charlie-tca> Appears to be triggered by running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bdmurray> jibel: your logs in bug 837248 aren't related to the system you are reporting the bug about are they/
<jibel> bdmurray, you're right, they are not. I reported it from another system.
<bdmurray> jibel: that's a wee bit confusing
<jibel> bdmurray, sorry, I should have deleted the attachments
<jibel> bdmurray, but the screenshot it correct
<jibel> s/it/is
<bdmurray> right got I was just confused by the Hardy Heron references
<jibel> bdmurray, I'm a bit worried about bug 837503, could look at it ?
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 829987, looks like a problem with migration assistant, but I've no m-a capable machine to test.
<skaet> rebuilding of lubuntu and kubuntu images has started...
<skaet>  lubuntu alternate (20110830.1) and lubuntu desktop (20110830.2) posted
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-31
<skaet> ubuntu desktop (20110831) and kubuntu alternate(20110830.1) posted
<skaet> kubuntu desktop (20110831) and kubuntu dvd (20110831) posted
<skaet> urk,  earlier post saying ubuntu desktop should have been kubuntu;   still about to build ubuntu desktop. :/
<skaet> have gone into iso tracker and marked the builder with the images currently being rebuilt to pick up the firefox changes.
<skaet> ubuntu desktop, alternate 20110831 posted
<skaet> xubuntu alternate 20110831 posted
<skaet> ubuntustudio 20110831 posted
<skaet> yup lots of things nicely ready when I came back from dinner ;)
<skaet> ubuntu dvd 20110831 posted
<jibel> good morning
<xdatap1> morning jibel
<jibel> Hey xdatap1
<zeedune> I get a crash after installing i386 Kubuntu. I'm trying to create a crash report, but I'm missing the debug symbols for kde-window-manager. Where can I find those?
<zeedune> Never mind. Found the repository with dbgsyms
<zeedune> Should I cross reference to a KDE bug when reporting the result of the Kubuntu ISO test? If yes, how would I do that?
<hggdh> good morning jibel charlie-tca gema pedro_ bdmurray skaet
<pedro_> good morning!
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> morning hggdh
<jibel> Could anyone test the new Ubuntu DVD from a USB and tell if persistent mode works ?
<jibel> it's only 1.5GB
<xdatap1> jibel, ok I can do that
<xdatap1> jibel, i386 or amd64?
<jibel> xdatap1, great thanks, the arch you like.
<xdatap1> jibel, ok, starting the download right now
<xdatap1> jibel, are you using startup disc creator with persistence option, right?
<jibel> xdatap1, right.
<xdatap1> jibel, is this image new?
<xdatap1> jibel, I don't remember a live test with the DVD image
<jibel> xdatap1, Yes, it's new. It is a USB form factor image like a desktop + langpacks and additional packages.
<xdatap1> jibel, I'll talk with our testing team then, It makes sense to be added to the adoption since there's the live testcase
<zeedune> Should I cross reference to a KDE bug when reporting the result of the Kubuntu ISO test? If yes, how would I do that?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu encrypted lvm just failed to install:
<charlie-tca> broken dependencies for abiword, system-tools-backend, xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> will run 64bit to verify
<fader> charlie-tca: I just ran xubuntu amd64 alt
<fader> Same thing
<fader> bug 838136
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<fader> I'm guessing since you saw the same thing in another test run that it's not worth it for me to try it on i386 ;)
<xdatap1> jibel, rebooting right now for testing the dvd, see you later
<charlie-tca> fader: correct; word from pitti and cjwatson is it will fail all the Xubuntu alternate tests
<charlie-tca> They are kicking a resping
<charlie-tca> s/ resping/respin
<primes2h> Hi jibel! How are you? xdatap pinged me, I've just added DVD live as a new adoption in our Testing Team, asking people to test them ASAP.
<charlie-tca> new xubuntu alternate images posted
<xdatap1> jibel, persistence works in the DVD image i386
<jibel> xdatap1, Yay, thanks for confirming \o/
<jibel> primes2h, thanks, I hope we'll have a lot of feeback from your testing team as usual :)
<primes2h> jibel: we'll do our best ;-)
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~2 mins
<jibel> Could anyone try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/838273 on Kubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> I have a hardware system I can it on
<charlie-tca> burning the kubuntu desktop cd now
<charlie-tca> jibel: reproduced it
<charlie-tca> happens only when there is more than two partitions on the drive and you attempt to change one
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks. I'll try on Ubuntu or is xubuntu affected ?
<charlie-tca> I had no problem with xubuntu, even with the same number of partitions
<jibel> charlie-tca, ok so only kubuntu seems affected
<cjwatson> chadadavis1: thanks for finding bug 837681, and sorry for the badness.  will you be able to retest in time for the beta release?  I think you can probably make those partitions readable again by using gptsync from a live CD
<chadadavis1> cjwatson, I'm in the process of reproducing again, to get you some more logs (from the second OS install). Assuming it fails to boot, I will try gptsync. Have you managed to reproduce it?
<cjwatson> chadadavis1: no need for more logs, I've just uploaded a fix
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> I managed to fake up a VM just about enough to see what was going on
<chadadavis1> OK, so will ISOs be respun for amd64+mac then?
<cjwatson> yep, and i386
<cjwatson> actually I think just everything, we were due a respin for some ubiquity bugs in any case
<chadadavis1> OK, great, I'll keep an eye out. What's the deadline for beta1 then, for having the ISOs tested, that is?
<cjwatson> skaet is better placed to tell you that
<cjwatson> chadadavis1: your latest comments are consistent with what I found.  Note that fdisk/sfdisk are showing you the legacy MBR rather than the real partition structure
<cjwatson> (but in this case it's the legacy MBR that's broken)
<skaet> chadadavis1, would like to know the results tomorrow morning (US time), if at all possible.   Image won't be coming off the builders until fairly late tonight.  I'll ping you directly when its available.
<cjwatson> I think current best guesstimate would have an image in maybe 1.5-2 hours
<cjwatson> best case
<chadadavis1> cjwatson, good to hear. Kinda makes sense.
<cjwatson> chadadavis1: insofar as anything about legacy MBRs makes sense, yes ...
<chadadavis1> skaet, thank you. Quitting for today then, I'm CEST so that should be enough time to get you results by morning Eastern time.
<cjwatson> I know of at least two other bugs in that code but I'm too scared to fix them at short notice; they can wait until after beta-1
<cjwatson> (hopefully)
<skaet> chadadavis1, great.   Thanks for your help with this one.  :)   Will post in this channel when the images are ready.   Have a good evening.
<charlie-tca> Will take a short (couple of hours) break, then test what I can that isn't done yet
<skaet> Thanks charlie-tca!   Will post here when the new ones come off.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-01
<skaet> Ubuntu desktop & alternate posted. 20110901.  archs: amd64, amd64+mac, i386
<skaet> Ubuntu Studio alternate posted.   20110901.   archs: amd64, i386
<skaet> refreshed Edubuntu DVD's just posted to the tracker.  20110901
<skaet> Ubuntu DVD posted. 20110901
<skaet> Kubuntu Desktop posted. 20110901.
<jibel> morning
<jibel> chadadavis, morning. Have you been able to test the GPT fix ?
<chadadavis> Yes, it's fixed!
<chadadavis> Thanks to cjwatson
<chadadavis> See bug 837681
<cjwatson> hooray
<jibel> chadadavis, Yay \o/ thanks for verifying the fix
<chadadavis> jibel, happy to help. Won't get through all amd64+mac tests this week, but will do one install test for each of the four ISOs.
<jibel> Daviey, anyone to test iSCSI or you don't care for Beta 1 ?
<Daviey> jibel: no, we really should test it considering it's prior form.
<jibel> Daviey, could your team test it then ?
<jibel> please
<Daviey> jibel: 2 steps ahead of you. :)
<Daviey> jamespage is saving the day.
<jibel> good :) jamespage saved so many days
<jamespage> jibel: running them now
<jamespage> I keep my iscsi target setup to make it easier
<Daviey> \o/
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: hmm - not looking so good - installed OK but won't complete boot ATM
<jamespage> grr
<jamespage> 10 minute jobs and all that
<Daviey> jamespage: bah, maybe it would have been better for us not to test it :)
<jamespage> im going to push the car back to the top of the hill to see if it crashes again
<Daviey> jamespage: this time, try to do it without breaking it.. kkthnx
<jamespage> getting lots of 'recoverable transport errors'
<jamespage> not good
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: nope - not happy - seems to bork when the iscsid starts
<jamespage> so I'm running a lucid target with oneiric clients which has been good to-date
<Daviey> jamespage: sounds good.. why did you have to find fault with out otherwise pretty good candidate? :)
<jamespage> sorry
<jamespage> I'll raise the bug now
<Daviey> super!
<Daviey> why is iscsi so fickle every cycle?
<astraljava> Hi guys, virtualbox question; if I want to use the same disk file for two installations, how do I go about installing the second installation? Now it just boots directly into the first installation, and doesn't prompt me for a new install dialog.
<charlie-tca> You have to shut down the VM, then start it again
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Right, but the first install is already shut down.
<astraljava> Well, Powered Off, as it says in the manager.
<charlie-tca> Try hitting F12 as it starts? It should give you a choice of drives to boot from, pick cd
<astraljava> Oh okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<jamespage> Daviey, jibel: bug 838809
<charlie-tca> I should say I haven't used VBox in a while, since I have to remove and reinstall it with each new kernel
<jamespage> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/838809
<astraljava> charlie-tca: That was good advice, I realized then that I had to choose the correct .iso first in the Devices menu. Thanks for your help! (once again. :D)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Glad you got it working
<astraljava> Yep. :) When's the deadline for beta1 tests?
<charlie-tca> today
<charlie-tca> jibel: any timeframe yet?
<astraljava> Damn, gonna get busy.
<charlie-tca> since everything got re-built overnight, it is as soon as we know they are valid now
<astraljava> Right, right.
<astraljava> Seems that we haven't got a success really attracting testers this time around, I have around 6 more tests to be done, still.
<charlie-tca> I think everybody except Ubuntu came up short on testers this milestone
<astraljava> Damn. That's not good.
<jamespage> Daviey: appear to impact i386 as well
<patdk-wk> sorry, extreemly busy at work :( haven't been able to this time :(
<cjwatson> didn't the kernel iscsi stack get swapped out this cycle?
<cjwatson> or was that just for targets?
<cjwatson> Daviey: because somebody said foundations had to take care of it but we don't really have anyone who desperately cares
<cjwatson> if you want a blunt answer :)
<cjwatson> I wonder if that's yet another case of the networking accidentally getting ripped out from under the iscsi stac
<cjwatson> k
<hggdh> charlie-tca: what is critical to test now?
 * hggdh got some time available
<charlie-tca> I don't think anyting is critical now.
<charlie-tca> The last push was at least to make sure these images built last night were working
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I have two tests running, then I am done for this release
<cyphermox> charlie-tca: can you confirm what I suspect, in Xubuntu session, both the tray area and the indicator widget thing should come up ?
<charlie-tca> cyphermox: yes, they should
<cyphermox> awesome
<charlie-tca> Usually missing means something went really wrong with the session
<cyphermox> I'm fixing bug 819617, but I'm trying to avoid showing two instances of NM :)
<hggdh> interesting. I just installed an UBuntu alternate AMD64, and opted for a command-line system. It did not boot...
<charlie-tca> oh-oh
<charlie-tca> That is usually a bad thing...
<hggdh> yeah. Not good at all. I am reinstalling to check
<hggdh> I think we might have yet another ISO testing bug ;-)
<hggdh> the interesting part is it was a mistake, I was going to an install on Lucid alternate command-line only, but selected the oneiric ISO...
<charlie-tca> hggdh: thanks for the offer today.
<charlie-tca> I do appreciate it when people try to help.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: you are most welcome. And, after all, you always help, why should I be different?
<charlie-tca> I usually have more time than most people
<hggdh> even so...
<hggdh> you *do* help. This is the whole point, as far as I can understand. The only thing I can do is follow you
<charlie-tca> I am happy I can be used as an example, then. Thank you
<hggdh> argh. Reproducible :-(
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> I could try it here if you want
<hggdh> charlie-tca: if you could it would be nice.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: ubuntu alternate amd64, command-line only (F4 on the initial D-I screen)
<charlie-tca> Can do
<hggdh> I am rebooting right now under rescue, and will reset grub to (1) take out quiet/splash; (2) raise the timeout on grub
<hggdh> dammit. took out quiet/splash, boot completes
<charlie-tca> heh, plymouth bug?
<hggdh> yes, seems so. I updated grub again to have quiet splash, and I get the hang once more
<charlie-tca> yup
<hggdh> I will open a new bug now
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will do this install and try to confirm
<hggdh> charlie-tca: plymouth?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> yes, removing quiet/splash makes plymouth not be run
<hggdh> hum
<charlie-tca> splash is provided by plymouth, so if removing splash makes it work, it should be plymouth
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> let me try some more times, just in case it is some sort of fluke (don't really trust KVM)
<charlie-tca> okay, I am installing on hardware here
<hggdh> heh, now I cannot repeat :-(
<charlie-tca> It's probably scared now
<charlie-tca> bugs don't like when someone else says they will try it too
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> I assume my monitor shutting off is bad?
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> wait, it came on again when I punched enough keys
<charlie-tca> now I get a blinking cursor on F7
<charlie-tca> but I can log in to the the other 6 TTY's
<charlie-tca> Is that what is happening there?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: It is booting to tty 7, which is the graphical display tty, so there is no image, then my monitor goes into suspended mode. Hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 wakes the monitor and I can login
<hggdh> yeah, I was just able to do so (virt-manager was not allowing me to send a ctrl-alt-[1-6] before)
<hggdh> hum. Anyway, this might be something to look at -- if you are not installing a gaphical env, it makes no sense to have you on vt7
<charlie-tca> but that is set in the grub command line, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> right after quiet splash?
<hggdh> yes, it was -- it is the default
<hggdh> and this does not make sense, if there is no graphical term
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I am in doubt -- what is the target for an ISO build option (in this case, disabling vt7 turnover on command-line-only installs)
<hggdh> ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<hggdh> charlie-tca: for the record, opened bug 839051
<hggdh> against d-i
<hggdh> jibel: there still?
<charlie-tca> Okay
<hggdh> charlie-tca: if you could confirm, I would appreciate
<charlie-tca> changing vt to 6 on grub line makes no difference here
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> difference is I now can not make the video come back
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> this is why taking a cat out of a bag is a problem
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Oh, I got it to come back. Just had to wait a bit.
<charlie-tca> confirmed the bug
<hggdh> thank you, sir
<charlie-tca> You are welcome, sir
<charlie-tca> dare I ask, why do we even have such an installation option when there is a server image?
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> not really sure; but there is a difference between the kernels for "desktop" and server
<charlie-tca> Seems to me that is trying to be everything for everyone, all in place.
<charlie-tca> but if you do a command line install, you have no desktop
<hggdh> indeed, but it is still the desktop kernel (and its options)
<charlie-tca> in effect, you get a command line install from the server image
<charlie-tca> I guess they are different, even if the result is the same.
<hggdh> usually, though, I think this would only make sense to a hacker -- I want to build up a different version of X, for example, and do not want to worry about all crap that gets loaded for ours
<hggdh> yes indeed
<hggdh> it might be a left over
<charlie-tca> experience says the more options you give, the more chance you have to screw it up
<hggdh> of course :-)
<charlie-tca> but maybe that is just me :)
<hggdh> this is the beauty of KDE, and the bane of Gnome ;-)
<charlie-tca> This too is true
<charlie-tca> I guess I use Xfce because I *can* configure it my own way. I could not make gnome work my way.
<hggdh> there is that... I myself keep jumping between them all (and usually end up with XFCE -- again, and again)
<jibel> hggdh, pong
<skaet> Beta 1 is now released!
<skaet> Thank you to Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, alo21, ameetp, AntonioAllegretti,
<skaet> AstralJava, bambi, bennachie, bladernr, chadadavis, charlie-tca, cjwatson, cking,
<skaet> Claudinux, cpatrick08, DomenicoRotolo, fader_, Fly82, Fo5150, FrancescoRuvolo,
<skaet> gilir, GrueMaster, hggdh, jamespage, JanRathmann, jibel, joru, jp_Hranice,
<skaet> kidsodateless, laenzlinger, Lance, Letozaf_, MarcoBuono, marius78, MichaelChou,
<skaet> mike holstein, NightSilente, njin, ogra, Otus, PaoloRotolo, P-I H, pitti,
<skaet> primes2h, RRRRube, sarhan, ScottK, Scott Lavender, sharkbait, smoser, stgraber,
<skaet> superm1, totopalma, vadi2, valix, xdatap1 and zeedune for testing the ISOs.
<skaet> The images would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<astraljava> Thank YOU, skaet!
<astraljava> None of it would be possible without you. :)
<chadadavis> Great! Thanks, skaet
<joru> and thank you too
<joru> nice to have participated for my 1st time
<charlie-tca> Thank you for all the help, skaet
<skaet> chadadavis,  all the folks running Ubuntu on mac's owe you and cjwatson a beer.   Much appreciate you finding that ugly!!
<skaet> glad to have you joru.   :)
<chadadavis> skaet, I just broke it, cjwatson fixed it :)
<joru> skaet:  a small step for ubuntu and large step for myself =)
<jibel> Thanks skaet !
<jibel> And thanks to everyone who help with testing. You rock :)
<skaet> chadadavis, knowing there's a problem before all the others feel the pain is so VERY much appreciated!
<astraljava> The only point in testing ahead, yeah.
<skaet> Thank you jibel for getting this all coordinated as well.  :)   You did an awesome job with this late one.   Go sleep
<skaet> :)
<astraljava> Well, not the only, but the most important.
<skaet> :)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you need any help testing those?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I do not think so -- I had already ran an install with AMD64 this morning, and am running right now a full set on Jenkins
<charlie-tca> Okay. Just wanted to make sure
<hggdh> and the i386 here just as a smoke test
<hggdh> so I think we are covered
<hggdh> :-)
<Daviey> Who wants to have a go at testing ubuntu-server beta1 candidate, last minute respin? :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-02
<astraljava>  
<thebishop> i know this is off topic, but does ubuntu use any software for managing test plans and hosting unit tests w/ scripts?
<fader> thebishop: checkbox and jenkins for managing/executing tests, test cases are stored in the wiki I believe
<fader> You might get better answers than I can provide on the Ubuntu QA mailing list :)
<thebishop> fader, that's already helpful
<thebishop> maybe i just need to use wiki for my project.  what i have in mind is a wiki-like interface for documenting the whole test plan outline, with each section having links to the detailed test steps/objectives/results/etc, and a built-in repository for automation/scripts
<thebishop> wiki basically does what i want, but i was hoping a test-specific package maybe with a dashboard view graphing test results and stuff
<fader> Yeah, a wiki would probably work well for that, at least until you need to scale way up
<fader> thebishop: There's a jenkins dashboard here if you want to see how it looks: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<fader> Though I can't tell you much more than the URL.  No idea how to set one up :)
<thebishop> fader, yeah, this is a cool ui, but jenkins seems more geared as a continuous integration build server with some automated tests
<fader> Indeed
<thebishop> we already have a build server, and what i'm looking for is really just managing test cases
<fader> Yeah, no idea there, sorry :/
<thebishop> don't even need issue tracking, since we already have Trac
<thebishop> fader, that's cool, i wasn't aware of jenkins or checkbox before
<thebishop> fader, have you seen the Sikuli project?
<thebishop> it's a pretty impressive gui-automation IDE that works through OCR on screenshots
<thebishop> cross-platform :)
<fader> thebishop: I have, actually :)  When I was on the Ubuntu QA team we took a look at it and discussed using it, but decided not to
<thebishop> fader, yeah? what were the cons?
<fader> Mostly because we already had a project (written by ara) doing something similar but more Linux-centric called "mago"
<thebishop> yeah i just read about mago
<fader> IIRC the cons for us were that it required installation of the JRE, so it wasn't very useful for testing the default desktop or for install/ISO testing
<fader> Whereas mago and preseeding could do that testing with a much lower footprint and do it faster
<fader> Don't get me wrong, we though it was a really cool tool and one we wanted to keep an eye on.  It just wasn't the right fit for our specific testing needs at that time
<fader> I think I still have a VM somewhere with my sikuli playground on it :)
<thebishop> i see
<thebishop> i can understand how it wouldn't be ideal for those cases
<thebishop> but man, it's ridiculously better than any gui-automation i've used in the past, including some pretty expensive solutions
<fader> Yeah, it's a really slick tool
<Janusman> question: I successfully found out how to get an All-in-one PC working (Lenovo C205) with Natty. Where should I share this?
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> i'm testing oneiric beta 1 server and i found that if the server has a power-cut, when it's powered on it stucks on grub menu by default
<goshawk> i think it's a thing people do not want
<goshawk> on a server
<goshawk> anyone ?
<goshawk> should i file a bu ?
<goshawk> bug ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-04
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> i'm testing ubuntu oneiric in a server and there is an issue with grub2. if the server is down due to a power cut when it boots it gets stuck on grub menu waiting for keyboard input. i think it's a very dangerous setting for a server...
<letozaf_> hello I need to ask a question about laptop testing, can someone help me ?
<goshawk> if there are some free developers around please take a look at
<goshawk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/841009
<letozaf_> hello there, is someone willing to help on laptop testing ?
<goshawk> letozaf_, just ask your question
<letozaf_> thank you
<letozaf_> I was testing Oneiric Beta 1 on my laptop a HP-62
<letozaf_> some applications crashed or stopped working
<letozaf_> but when I tried to report a bug I got a message saying that I have obsolete packages installed and that
<letozaf_> I should upgrade
<letozaf_> My question is: I have no problem launching a apt-get dist-upgrade, but on the laptop testing tracker there is an iso to download and test
<letozaf_> if I upgrade the packages are the tests still ok, or will I be testing on wrong  packages ?
<goshawk> letozaf_, do this command
<goshawk> lsb_release -a
<goshawk> gimme the output
<letozaf_> I get the message:
<letozaf_> No LSB modules are available.
<letozaf_> why ?
<goshawk> an then ?
<letozaf_> nothing
<goshawk> u should see more
<letozaf_> o sorry yes...
<letozaf_> I get
<goshawk> ;)
<letozaf_> distributor ID: UBUNTU
<letozaf_> description: Ubuntu Oneiric (development branch)
<letozaf_> release: 11.10
<letozaf_> codename: Oneiric
<letozaf_> thats all
<goshawk> yeah
<goshawk> u can update
<goshawk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<goshawk> and report bugs
<goshawk> remember to include the package version when u submit a new bug
<letozaf_> ok thank you, but will the tests for the laptop testing tracker still be ok ?
<goshawk> yeah
<letozaf_> thank you very much :)
<goshawk> ;)
<goshawk> btw who said u that u have a not updated packagE ?
<goshawk> the testing tracker ?
<letozaf_> no, when for instance the software center closed inaspectadly
<letozaf_> I tried to report a bug with apport
<letozaf_> but instead of proceding with the bug report I got a window
<letozaf_> with a message saying that I had obsolete packages and that
<letozaf_> I should update them
<goshawk> did it tell u the packages ?
<letozaf_> and that the bug could not be reporte
<letozaf_> yes I had a list of packages
<letozaf_> If you want I'll try to reproduce the problem
<goshawk> no no it's not necessary
<astraljava> Hey gang, anyone else not seeing a divider for allocating space when installing alongside of an existing system? Xubuntu oneiric post-beta1, is what I'm using.
<astraljava> I didn't see a bug for it, but could be that I'm not using the right terms.
<charlie-tca> not enough space?
<astraljava> charlie-tca: 80GB hard-drive, with one entire-disk installation before.
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug, then
<astraljava> Ok, I'll be filing it, then.
<astraljava> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-27
<smartboyhw> ping balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons ping
<smartboyhw> balloons: For the 4th time, ping...
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: he may not be around, also if he's not had a chance to reply to a ping why not drop him a mail
<czajkowski> 4 pings is a lot :)
<smartboyhw> czajkowski: Don't worry, he replied me already
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-28
<smartboyhw> ping balloons are you not away?
<jibel> mvo, I looked at the failures for software-center with autopkgtest. Most of them are network related (fixed with a proxy) or tests running with too much privileges (fixed by running them via su)
<jibel> but when I run them through su I get 2 failures: 1 in database and 1 in dataprovider
<jibel> mvo, here is the assertion error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171695/
<jibel> mvo, is there any specific requirement to run these tests ? If I run them directly they pass
<mvo> jibel: cool, thanks. I did some fixes recently too to skip some tests when run as root
<mvo> jibel: what can I do to fix this permanently? I guess the proxy is something you can provide, but the su to a different user could be done by the dep8 test-runner, right?
<jibel> mvo, there is a feature in adt-run to gain or drop privileges but they are both broken :)
<mvo> jibel: i.e. in debian/tests/run-tests
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> jibel: I think I know what is causing the two remaining ones, I will work on a fix
<jibel> mvo, in debian/tests/run-tests I execute the main runner with: su -lc "xvfb-run ./run-tests.sh" ubuntu
<jibel> cd software-center*/; xvfb-run ./run-tests.sh
<jibel> you want an MP or it's ok ?
<jibel> mvo, for the proxy it's all right. I fixed in the setup of the imag
<jibel> e
<mvo> jibel: thats ok, I can add this easily
<jibel> ubuntu@autopkgtest:~/software-center-5.3.9$ vim
<jibel> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 460: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<jibel> meh
<jibel> mvo, great, thanks!
<mvo> jibel: I can also add a skipIf() decorator for the tests that need networking, give me a minute
<mvo> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/more-dep8-again/+merge/121608
<mvo> jibel: feel free to approve
<mvo> jibel: or disapprove ;)
<jibel> mvo, looks good. You prefer to skip the tests instead of running as a user with su ?
<jibel> mvo, nevermind
<jibel> I skipped r3128
<mvo> jibel: I will sing and dance and hug you once the tests run in the adt env, that is going to be a glorious day
<jibel> mvo, heh, count me in, I'll dance and sing with you, :D
<mvo> jibel: :-D
<smartboyhw> Let me see when balloons will get up;P
<smartboyhw> ping balloons:)
<xnox> is 20120828.2 image ok or borked?
<xnox> amd64 desktop
<balloons> xnox, the image failed to build last night
<xnox> hmm..
<balloons> gvfs issues.. anyways, the current image I don't know anything about
<balloons> what's going on with it?
<jibel> balloons, 20120828.2 was publish, Laney respun it to fix gvfs. automated tests passed, but I haven't tried it manually
<balloons> jibel, ty
<phillw> balloons: hiyas, you will have an email from me.
<balloons> phillw, kk
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-29
<jamespage> psivaa, around? have a query about the server tests excuting with UTAH
<psivaa> jamespage, sure
<jamespage> psivaa, so its more a fundamental UTAH question - is the success or failure of a test measured by the return code of the script?
<psivaa> jamespage, yes, ideally jcollado should be able to answer more on this
<jamespage> psivaa, OK - I was just checking
<jcollado> jamespage: Yes, that's the way it works for now
<jamespage> jcollado, great - thanks for the confirmation
<jamespage> psivaa, FYI I think we really need to separate the server tests to be task centric as they are at the moment
<jamespage> but I'm spending some time on the next few weeks on UTAH for server so I can work on that
<psivaa> jamespage, ack, we were going to split the tests and the job in jenkins is just an example. and thanks for doing it :)
<jamespage> jcollado, if I'm using my own preseeds how much stuff do I get for free from utah?
<jamespage> for example will it inject the utah proxy I configured in /etc/utah?
<jamespage> and the required packages for testing?
<jcollado> jamespage: utah will add the lines required to install the test client, but not any packages required run specific tests
<jamespage> jcollado, ack - just trying to figure out how much I need in the preseed
<jcollado> jamespage: If you need specific packages for a test suite, it's probably better to have that in the setup scripts for that test suite
<jcollado> jamespage: Aside from that, in the latecommand the ssh key for the utah user will be added to the authorized keys in the VM so that you can send/receive files
<jcollado> jamespage: One thing I've found looking at your test cases is that you assume that the user name will be ubuntu while the preseed in utah assumes it's utah
<jcollado> jamespage: To avoid problems, I think it's better to set utah in the test cases as well
<jamespage> jcollado, I could just drop it altogether and let utah add it right?
<jcollado> jamespage: With regard to the preseed, yes, that should be fine.
<jcollado> jamespage: But you need to take that into account for the test case scripts
<jamespage> jcollado, yep - got that
<jcollado> jamespage: Looking at the code, I see that the username will be indeed updated, but it doesn't look it will be added if you haven't set one in the preseed.
<jamespage> so I just discovered
<jamespage> jcollado, no auto proxy add AFAICT either
<jcollado> jamespage: What would be the use case for that?
<jamespage> jcollado, /etc/utah/uqt-vm-tools.conf allows setting of a proxy for the vm
<jamespage> the use case is when I'm trying to test stuff at home with limited internet bandwidth its x1000 faster to get deb's etc from a local squid-deb-proxy cache rather than from the archive everytime
<jamespage> at least as soon as the cache is hot anyway
<jamespage> its the proxy for apt rather than the proxy generally
<jamespage> "d-i mirror/http/proxy string  http://192.168.1.1:8000" for example
<jcollado> jamespage: I see. Certainly, when I run tests I've to download the same packages over and over for different VMs
<jamespage> for me its the difference between 300K/s and 30MB/s
<jamespage> jcollado, its less import when testing the full ISO - but I'm just using the mini ISO ATM
<jcollado> jamespage: That would be interesting to have. I've written it down, so that I remember to discuss this in the utah meeting we've got this afternoon.
<jamespage> jcollado, please - its an essential feature for me - I can workaround in my test preseed for the moment but its not portable
<jcollado> jamespage: Opened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/utah/+bug/1043249
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043249 in UTAH "apt proxy added automatically to the preseed" [Undecided,New]
<jcollado> jamespage: Please review and comment if something is missing
<jamespage> jcollado, LGMT
<jamespage> LGTM even
<jamespage> :-)
<jamespage> jcollado, is it possible to use utah to execute a runlist locally so I don't have to provision a VM to test it?
<jcollado> jamespage: Yes, you can use `utah -r <runlist>`
<jamespage> jcollado, hmm - I get this error with the example one in utah
<jamespage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173672/
<gema> jcollado, jamespage afaik nuclearbob was working on the proxy stuff, I'd check with him
<gema> I will ask him on today's catch up
<gema> jamespage: if you are going to be working in utah for the next couple of weeks, you may want to come to our weekly meetings for a while
<gema> jamespage: we have a hangout on wed afternoons
<jamespage> gema, what time?
<gema> 3pm
<jamespage> gema, OK - I'll try to make it today - I have a 14:30 which should be done in time hopefully
<gema> jamespage: ack
<gema> jamespage: there is no problem in moving it half an hour later as far as I can tell, so if you find it useful today we could try that
<jamespage> OK - lets see
<jcollado> jamespage: I've seen validation problems in the past, but right now I cannot reproduce it. Which package version are you using?
<jamespage> jcollado, 0.4ubuntu57-r661~quantal1
<jcollado> jamespage: Are you using the example runlist or another one?
<jamespage> jcollado, I get it with the example and my own
<sagaci> the desktop interface looks a lot better in virtualbox since the removal of unity-2d but performance is excruciating
<jcollado> jamespage: That's strange. I don't get any validation error with this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173679/ (which should be the same example one you have)
<jamespage> jcollado, it is - I'm using quantal rather than precise - could that make a difference?
<jcollado> jamespage: Oh, yes, now I realize
<jcollado> jamespage: The thing is that we use an newer version of python-jsonschema that is available through the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~utah/+archive/stable
<jcollado> jamespage: Probably you have version 0.2 when you should have 0.5
<jamespage> jcollado, I am using 0.2 yes
<jamespage> jcollado, OK - the docs probably need updating then
<jamespage> jcollado, how does that get into the VM being tested ten?
<jamespage> then
<jcollado> jamespage: The PPA is enabled in the preseed
<jamespage> jcollado, it tried to by add-apt-repository was not installed...
<jcollado> jamespage: The add-apt-repository call failed or after adding the PPA to your sources you still don't get python-jsonschema 0.5?
<jamespage> jcollado, I patch it all up after provisioning and then it works OK
<jamespage> jcollado, "add-apt-repository -y ppa:utah/stable" - command not found
<jamespage> I've added the required packages to my preseed to fixup
<smartboyhw> Hi, is there any people who develop checkbox?
<sagaci> looks like there is
<smartboyhw> Hi, is there any checkbox dev here?
<roadmr> smartboyhw: sure, ask away, we may be a bit slow, I for one am on a phone conference
<smartboyhw> Er, I don't know why, the audio tests passed, but then still it shows a popup showing the tests had failed and I need to report a bug. Thanks roadmr
<roadmr> smartboyhw: I suggest you say "no" to the bug report request and then run the rest of the tests, the final report will tell you why it thinks the audio test failed
<smartboyhw> I know.
<smartboyhw> where can I find the report then?
<roadmr> smartboyhw: if you like you could put the submission.xml somewhere for me to look at and figure out what happened
<roadmr> smartboyhw: in .cache/checkbox/submission.xml, you can open it with firefox
<smartboyhw> OK
<roadmr> smartboyhw: note it only gets generated when the test run ends
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> OK, where to put the submission.xml?
<roadmr> smartboyhw: you could pastebin it
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173908/
<roadmr> smartboyhw: awesome thanks
<smartboyhw> )
<smartboyhw> :)
<roadmr> smartboyhw: strange because this submission doesn't show any failed tests :/
<smartboyhw> :)
<roadmr> smartboyhw: so the window asking you to report a bug, it had a test name on it, which was it?
<smartboyhw> All the audio ones
<roadmr> oh ok.. let's see
<roadmr> smartboyhw: which version of checkbox are you running?
<jamespage> jcollado, gema, bug 1043382
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043382 in UTAH "Reporting of test failures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043382
<jcollado> jamespage: Thanks
<jamespage> jcollado, erm - stupid question but can I make UTAH run my tests as root?
<jcollado> jamespage: There's a "run_as" field in the test suite runlist for that.
<jcollado> jamespage: http://utah.readthedocs.org/en/latest/development.html#runlists-hierarchy
<jamespage> jcollado, and that can escalate to root? I'll try it
<jcollado> josepht: ^
<josepht> jamespage: by default they run as 'root', 'run_as' will allow dropping privileges for testcases that require it.
<jamespage> josepht, OK - lemme give it a swing - was seeing some odd issues....
<jamespage> josepht, gema: OK - so I rejigged all of the server test cases and hacked out the preseed templating code
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/+junk/server-tests
<jamespage> still struggling a bit to get them to execute through UTAH tho
<xnox> I see a surge of bugs against ubiquity, when really they are bugs in live-desktop, i.e. bugs in other packages.
<xnox> Does the iso tracker encourage filing bugs against ubiquity for some reason?
<balloons> xnox, yes..
<xnox> Or is it just the random sample of latest ubiquity bugs which just happen to be anything but ubiquity?
<xnox> balloons: that's bad.
<balloons> in general, bugs encountered during installation are filed against ubiquity
<xnox> bug 1043488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043488 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Scroll with a scroll wheel doesn't work on a web page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043488
<xnox> bug 1043403 was also filed against ubiquity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043403 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless not active during installation or after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043403
<xnox> (it also, in the very first description) said "even after I boot into installed system there is no wifi"
<xnox> balloons: I do not scale to reassign them to different packages =/
<balloons> xnox, heh, no I'm sure you don't
<xnox> I am ok with ubiquity crashing & filing bug against ubiquity, even if it is a particular package install problem. But making ubiquity yet another bucket "ubuntu (no package)" is counter productive =/
<balloons> hmm.. no I don't believe that's the intent here
<balloons> part of the issue  I think is stemming from the post-installation testing rolled into the iso-testing
<xnox> balloons: so can you show me where the iso tracker / test cases encourage to file bugs specifically against "ubiquity"
<xnox> ?
 * xnox doesn't use iso tracker / test cases that often. Or am I blind and just don't see such encourangment.
<xnox> post-installation hmmm....
<xnox> to be honest anything can be install or a package issue.
<balloons> meaning since we're now rebooting into the installation and running tests, those bugs should be reported against the package in question
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22057/buginstructions
<balloons> we can change what the instruction are obviously :-)
<balloons> but what I meant was there is no further information given about reporting a bug that didn't occurr in the installr
<xnox> balloons: I would say for "Graphics problems file against: xorg";  "For all other hardware file against: linux"; "For installer bug, crashes, or installation failure: ubiquity"; "For particular applications during live session or after the install: against that application"; "If not sure: ubuntu (no package)"
<xnox> "Fail to boot after install: grub2"
<xnox> or uboot on arm.
<balloons> ok.. we can customize the info by arch, so
<xnox> awesome! =)
<xnox> Mention Xorg only on Desktopy Cds.
<xnox> And ubiquity on the desktopy CDs; but debian-installer on others
<xnox> balloons: does iso tracker/testcases have a launchpad bugtracker?! I think I should just file a bug about it.
<xnox> ?
<balloons> xnox, indeed
<balloons> check the bottom of the page
<balloons> debian installer / ubiquity is split properly atm
<xnox> balloons: bug 1043503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043503 in Ubuntu QA Website "bugreporting instructions need improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043503
<balloons> xnox, I'll have a look and comment on it
<balloons> this is something we can change on the fly, so assuming we all agree, we'll update it
<balloons> xnox, so bugs filed against ubuntu are triaged, or intended to be triaged?
<xnox> for some reason I do get bug mail about "Ubuntu (no package)" And I do notice that many/different/random people assign them to correct packages
<xnox> very quickly
<xnox> so somebody is taking care of those =)
<balloons> xnox, alright
<xnox> I have no clue who though =)
<xnox> bugsquad? brian murray's army of bots?
<balloons> I'm assuming the bugsquad :-)
<balloons> the bot army!
<balloons> I love it
<xnox> "(we don't always watch that area, though, 24/7)" --- reply on #ubuntu-bugs
<balloons> xnox, ok, I will try and make the suggested changes this week and mention it to everyone to try and file bugs accordingly. Often they don't know where to file, but if ubutu (no package) is being triaged, then that's the place to go.. The trouble is I believe historically all isotesting bugs were triaged by jibel et la on QA
<balloons> so having them land in a couple places probably worked out well for that
<xnox> balloons: redirecting all to one place, does not work.
<xnox> balloons: either keep it, as it is. Or stream it into multiple buckets.
<balloons> xnox, what do you mean?
<xnox> balloons: to be honest "linux" and "xorg" are big buckets as it is. But by landing more-or-less correct bugs gets more people to look at them quicker.
<balloons> there will be cases of peopl egetting it wrong.. but even more so for the random post-install bugs, people simply won't know where to assign it
<xnox> balloons: yeah, so ubuntu (no package) should be a last fallback.
<xnox> but not "the only encouraged location to file bugs"
<balloons> should we encourage folks to file against the application they are having issues in, even if it turns out to be something like a compiz bug?
<xnox> yes.
<balloons> is that better or worse than filing against ubuntu?
<xnox> better - cause filing in multiple locations, triggers more/different people to "sheppard/triage" bugs
<xnox> and compiz is a corner case - by the time a bug becomes a compiz bug it usually already has been in linux/xorg packages =)
<xnox> or even unity
<balloons> it's just important that we note that in the bug reporting instructions
<balloons> we don't want a novel, but :-)
<xnox> balloons: if somebody is using ISO testing website I think they are capable to separate: installer (ubiquity), hardware support (linux), or other bugs =)
<xnox> balloons: remember they managed to download & burn an ISO =))))))))))
<balloons> hehe
<jibel> balloons, maybe we should add some requirements before people can join ubuntu-qa/ubuntu-testing ? like read and understood the bugsquad and bug reporting documentation
<balloons> jibel, asking them to read things in advance and understand isn't a bad idea.. but if we do it, we need to help get them knowledgable
<balloons> in general I don't think it's too bad
<balloons> the bugs xnox mentioned came from someone I was helping over email actually..
<balloons> they are new.. clearly saying 'file a bug' isn't enough detail
<xnox> balloons: is that so!
 * xnox phht! it's all balloons fault =)))))
<xnox> *kidding*
<jibel> balloons, people doing testing *will* file bugs, IMO reading documents like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/BestPractices should be mandatory
<balloons> xnox, I can affirm one of them anyway
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> jibel, yep.. but further we should make sure they are filing good reports
<balloons> both in where they land, and what they say
<jibel> testers make the effort to download iso, install them and reporting bugs. We can expect that is there are requirements like reading some documentation to join the team they will follow the guidelines
<jibel> s/is there/if there
<jibel> then filing good reports comes with experience and time.
<leadsled> ISO tracker question why has the Xubuntu 12.10 daily iso been updated since 8-22-2012?
<balloons> leadsled, gtk2 indicator errors
<leadsled> how long will it take for this to be resolved?
<balloons> leadsled, unknown to me.., however, I expect it to be fixed this week.. the images are in a state of flux do to feature freeze occuring
<balloons> next week is beta 1 testing.. we will need an iamge ;-)
<leadsled> Why has the decision been made to end Ubuntu 12.10 alternate when there is only a month and half until the final release?
<balloons> leadsled, the idea was discussed at the last UDS, as a target for this cycle. Now, it was agreed the alternate images could be considered to be dropped if ubiquity was able to meet all the features of the alternate installer
<balloons> Now, as you read in the email, feedback is being solicitied for dropping the alternate, even though all features are not yet contained in ubuiquity
<leadsled> should the daily isos at this point have beta instead alpha on the readme.diskdefines?
<balloons> leadsled, now.. there not yet beta :-)
<balloons> *no
<leadsled> so beta starts tomorrow
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-30
<mvo> jibel: hello, can you give me a hint on this jenkins error: "sh: 0: Can't open /tmp/tmp.1kRfnWr0Ov/dsc0-build/software-center-5.3.10/debian/tests/run-tests" ? from the latest upload. I guess the real issue is "-su: line 0: cd: /tmp/tmp.1kRfnWr0Ov/dsc0-build/software-center-5.3.10: Permission denied" - but why?
<jibel> mvo, I'm on it. autopkgtest set TMPDIR and set it to 0700
<jibel> mvo, I'll apply the same /fix/ pitti uses for his tests
<mvo> jibel: if you tell me what the fix is I will merge it :)
<pitti> agreed; setting this private $TMPDIR leads to nothing but trouble in a lot of tests :(
<pitti> just run the tests under env -u TMPDIR, or "unset TMPDIR" in debian/tests/*
<mvo> pitti: cool, thanks, trying this now
<xnox> bug 1043853 filed against ubiquity, when a person runs a command in a terminal.....
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043853 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt ignored few packages on executing 'sudo apt-get update'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043853
 * xnox refiled it....
<jibel> xnox, he seems to be using ubiquity for everything e.g bug 1043860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043860 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Manual setting of time and date has no effect on the clock present on the desktop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043860
<xnox> jibel: My theory is that iso tracking website, on the bug reporting page suggests to file bugs against ubiquity
<xnox> jibel: maybe they should be changed more urgently to a "link to bugsquad wiki page" or a paragraph "select an appropriate package, if all fails then use ubiquity package"
<xnox> launchpad has an excellent package search facility =)
<jibel> the tracker should refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures#Bugs
<jibel> balloons, could we replace the content of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions with the section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures#Bugs
<jibel> balloons, what do you think ?
<smartboyhw> jibel: Let
<smartboyhw> 's wait for balloons to wake up:)
<smartboyhw> ping balloons
 * balloons is reading
<smartboyhw> balloons: Who shall be the chairs for September QA meetings?
<balloons> jibel, I think xnox's summary for how to report bugs is pretty good
<balloons> basically changing the instructions and of course, adding the bug wiki pages you mentioned as required reading will help out
<balloons> this looks interesting; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> anyways, let me try and update the instructions and see what everyone thingks
<smartboyhw> OK
<mvo> jibel, pitti: do you have a example I can look at? I just can't figure it out :/ keeps failing in my adt test VM
<pitti> mvo: gvfs and apport
<pitti> one does "unset TMPDIR"
<pitti> the other "env -u TMPDIR /usr/share/apport/testsuite/run 2>&1"
<mvo> ta!
<balloons> jibel, xnox http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions
<balloons> need to fix the formatting a bit, but thoughts?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I saw it and it's good.
<xnox> balloons: yeah, add jquery AJAX UI to make it a flowcharts with yes/no questions like in magazines with Text-to-Speech automated announcements "Press 1 if yes, Press 2 if no, Press 3 to repeat" and it will be grand =)
<xnox> balloons: but honestly. Yes it is good =)
<balloons> heh.. :-)
<balloons> that would be nice
<smartboyhw> ;_)
<balloons> alright, so i'll clean up the formatting a little and then replace the instructions on the rest
<xnox> balloons: it should be one line
<xnox> balloons: e.g. table with three columns
<balloons> not sure I can do a true table
<balloons> but yes, keep describing
<xnox> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176073/
<xnox> it is actually fixed-size in the terminal
<balloons> ahh, I see it
<xnox> i should not scroll the window
<balloons> yes.. it's way to olong
<xnox> it's a short paragraph not a manual =)
<balloons> heh.. the trouble is those pre tags
<balloons> maybe I'll bold instead
<balloons> xnox, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions
<bdmurray> xnox, balloons: that buginstructions page misses plymouth as a posibility and I don't think it should have the 'if unknown' line.  Actually, I don't think 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu' would work at all
<mvo> jibel, pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/adt-you-make-my-life-hard/+merge/122100 as the tree is alreaady created as root :/ feedback welcome, then it should be in reasonable state (fingers crossed)
<balloons> bdmurray, alright we can keep iterating on it
<balloons> the goal is to get more bugs in the proper location
<balloons> that will help everyone :-)
<bdmurray> right I understand and appreciate the work
<xnox> bdmurray: true, hard to separate grub2/xorg/plymouth/linux though, as I myself rarely know where the difference lies.
<jibel> mvo, heh, I did exactly the same :)
<balloons> your right.. ubuntu-bug ubuntu doesn't work.. I was supposed to find something for that
<balloons> whoops
<xnox> "package ubuntu does not exist"
<bdmurray> well plymouth is 'graphics before login' and xorg is graphics 'during and after login'
<jibel> mvo, I not sure it really make sense that adt creates averything as root and the top directory permission set to 0700
<xnox> bdmurray: unless it's compiz or lightdm problem
<xnox> ;-)
<bdmurray> well yes but I think xorg and plymouth are better starting points than just xorg
<xnox> bdmurray: sure. you know better to be honest =) i was stabbing the darkness trying to stop the flood of ubiquity bugs about $random_packages =))))
<bdmurray> oh also all those +filebug links will only work if you are in ubuntu bug control
<balloons> yea, adding another data point isn't inhernetly bad.. I don't want to overload people, but we can keep the instructions simple, it will help
<balloons> bdmurray, they seem to work fine for me: https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs/+participation
<balloons> unless I'm somehow special..
<bdmurray> balloons: indeed you are special as a member of ubuntu bug control
<bdmurray> oh
<bdmurray> for you it is probably being in ubuntu-drivers then
<balloons> bdmurray, ahh.. well, I think you've got the problem now
<balloons> how can we achieve the goal?
<balloons> I didn't realize the +fileabug was special :-)
<bdmurray> in my mind the goal is to get high quality bug reports and the way to do that is to have people report them using apport
<bdmurray> so there should be no OR
<bdmurray> I realize this is a rather hard line stance and there are cases where people's system won't boot etc but we just get so many low quality bug reports with +filebug being open
<balloons> bdmurray, yes I understand that
<balloons> so +filebug is closed to most folks?
<balloons> I also use that for general testing purposes.. like from a ppa
<balloons> or is it only closed for some packages?
<bdmurray> balloons: yes, it redirects people to the how to file a bug documentation on help.ubuntu.com
<balloons> ok, so the links as they are now are re-directs on how to file a bug for most people
<bdmurray> yes, which seems odd to me as the chart will have
<bdmurray> 'ubuntu-bug xorg' or a link to a web page that says 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<balloons> ok, we need to provide something for folks that have unbootable systems..
<balloons> so what's the best way to do that if the system won't boot?
<bdmurray> ask somebody for help
<balloons> we just need proper recommendations for all scenarios
<balloons> bdmurray, in some cases it's not booting because of a bug.. I mean, we could ask them to boot an older livecd.. maybe that's just a fringe case to indvidually deal with
<bdmurray> yes an older live cd or a previous release if it used to boot
<bdmurray> or read documentation about how to boot without splash and kernel options....
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<balloons> bdmurray, ok, so we'll remove the file-bug links
<balloons> and in general force folks to use ubuntu-bug to report.. what if the package is unknown to them? Again should we just remove ubuntu (no package) as an option for reporting?
<bdmurray> balloons: then the find the right package documentation may help
<balloons> right.. ok, so I made all those changes
<bdmurray> balloons: or that documentation might be in the reportingbugs page
<bdmurray> balloons: great, thanks!
<balloons> they can always (and they do) ask for help
<balloons> that might be better than the generic filing
<balloons> thank you bdmurray :-)
<phillw> balloons: ping
<leadsled> is reporting a bug for util-linux package the same as for any other package?
<phillw> leadsled: it should be?
<leadsled> ok thanks
<phillw> too late.. he's gone :/
<leadsled> when does the pre-beta testing in quantal officially end?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-31
<xnox> i think on monday we will have beta candidate images, so those will be tested monday onwards.
<xnox> until monday still dailies testing
<leadsled> thanks for the info xnox
<phillw> xnox: are they really going to give us 4 days this time?!!!!
<xnox> phillw: they always do.
<phillw> xnox: it will be a first.
<xnox> except for respins.... each time it respins, the clock resets
<xnox> all must be retested, but still to be released on thursday
<phillw> xnox: I'm talking about the 'full' respins that knock all tests out. It is a muttering point to be brought up uds.
<phillw> iso tracker has no way of carrying bugs forward that were not fixed in a re-spin
<phillw> xnox: yes, I'm just having a quiet moan... I know work is on going, but throwing that with cadence which can also not track bugs is overloading testers.
<xnox> i thought it did.
<xnox> phillw: but why should it? we should fix respin bugs, hence we should not copy them.
<phillw> nope, it wipes them. there 'seems' to be now a 'be aware of' installed but that takes a lot of tracking down
<xnox> and if the respin bug is reported agains the new spin, it's very serious.
<phillw> xnox: e.g. If a respin is done to fix critical bugs... why delete all the ones it did not fix?
<phillw> xnox: what the dev team are proposing is that the testers must re-do every bug report, every 2 weeks - regardless if there is a fix..... convenient for dev team - does not solve the bug?
<xnox> it's easy to do reverse look-up there is a tag on launchpad and you can see *all* open bug reports, which came from iso-testing.
<xnox> and you should be checking the bug reports *before* opening a new one again.
<xnox> because it strains me to mark them as duplicate......
<phillw> xnox: and that is the point which you fail to understand...
<phillw> a tester grabs an iso, the existing bugs should be on there.
<xnox> all 100 000 of them?
<phillw> xnox: do you want 200 000?
<xnox> well actually we have more than 1 000 000 bugs now.
<xnox> grab and iso, test, hit a bug, check launchpad if it is already reported, file a bug.
<xnox> sorry.
<xnox> if it isn't reported, file a bug
<phillw> if the iso tracker for testing does not carry bugs not fixed over, then a tester will report it - then the bug team have to waste time marking it as dup
<xnox> if it is reported, _link it_ on the iso tracker.
<phillw> xnox: it is a known bug. just be aware of it
<jibel> balloons, in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/22117/buginstructions there is a typo
<jibel> balloons, ... while booting the system after installaton:             ubuntu-bug grub2
<sagaci> to test quantal beta 1 images or the quantal daily
<smartboyhw> sagaci: Uh huh
<sagaci> I'll go the beta 1 images
<sagaci> maybe not, netbook only
<sagaci> latest daily partitioning is a bit error-y
<jibel> sagaci, Beta 1 are not there yet
<sagaci> yeah, I just synced the daily instead
<jibel> sagaci, next build should be the first B1 candidate, you can zsync it from the latest daily you downloaded to save bandwidth
<smartboyhw> sagaci: I even got a critical bug out of it
<sagaci> smartboyhw, partitioning error?
<smartboyhw> No, install error
<smartboyhw> Let me find the bug number
<sagaci> bug 1044384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with exit code 141" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044384
<smartboyhw> Nug 1044299
<smartboyhw> Bug 1044299
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044299 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman crashed, and then no installation process, no installation options" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044299
<sagaci> yup
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, duplicate
<smartboyhw> marked as duplicate
<sagaci> yup
<smartboyhw> ping balloons have you woken up?
<plars> for netboot minimal isos, what's the difference between mini.iso and mini-gtk.iso?
<balloons> mini-gtk?
<plars> balloons: rather, the mini.iso in the gtk directory
<davmor2> plars: mini.iso is the one you want for netboot, not sure about the difference
<balloons> right.. mini.iso is what you want
<balloons> where are you seeing gtk dir?
<davmor2> plars: Oh I wonder if one gives you the default Ubuntu desktop only
<plars> davmor2: yeah, the mini.iso in the gtk dir doesn't seem to work, but I was wondering if it should, and what it's purpose in life is (other than taking up a bit more space than the one in the parent directory)
<davmor2> plars: best person will be cjwatson at a guess
<plars> isn't it always? I thought I'd give him a break and try it as an open question here first though :)
<plars> what *is* slightly troubling though, is we have things like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/graphical.html that point to look for netboot/gtk/mini.iso
<balloons> plars, that's really odd
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-01
<trijntje> What should I do when a netboot install fails downloading software? Just wait for it to go away, since it's probably a problem with the repo?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-02
<fmolinero> Hello
<fmolinero> I try to submit a test result on Xubuntu daily image but I got a drupal error
<smartboyhw> fmolinero has problems with the QA Tracker. gema, balloons, jibel please help:)
<fmolinero> smartboyhw thanks :-)
<infinity> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> infinity: looks like he was trying to submit a result to a build that was archived a few minutes earlier.
<akhila> Greetings. Need some help with rebooting..
<phillw> akhila: and others, If I'm logged on and you're waiting for assistance (especially at weekends), please do feel free to ping me if no one answers.
<akhila> thanks for the support :)
